# Canadian "Support Our Troops" Ribbons, Bracelets, Pins, etc



## gk404 (23 Sep 2004)

Here's the thing,
I was in Niagara Falls area for work today and while on the road I noticed that almost every car with US plates had a sticker on it with a yellow ribbon stating:"Support out Troops".   This got me thinking, why don't we have something similar to show our support to the Canadian Armed Forces? So with the help of Photoshop, here's what I've come up with...







Now if only someone would produce these, and then give them out... say with a poppy for Remeberance Day or for a donation to the Cadets. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (23 Sep 2004)

Excellent idea, maybee you should call your member of parliament, local legion or media and see if you can get it started


----------



## childs56 (23 Sep 2004)

I would pay a few bucks for one,


----------



## Gayson (23 Sep 2004)

Doesn't Army.ca sell stickers to help pay for this site?

Maybe you could talk to the staff, let them sell your sticker.  That way we all get that cool sticker and it helps keep army.ca going.


----------



## pegged (23 Sep 2004)

Good idea Gayson. I'd definately buy one of those, especially if it was supporting Army.ca.


----------



## gk404 (23 Sep 2004)

I apprieciate the feedback  

If anyone would like to use it they are welcome to do so.


----------



## MikeM (25 Sep 2004)

Awesome idea, I'd be interested in having some of those to spread around myself.


----------



## Fusaki (25 Sep 2004)

We use Yellow Ribbons too. They were all over the place in Petawawa back in March and April when the troops were coming home from Afghanistan and Bosnia.

I like gk404's idea though. If you just see a Yellow Ribbon in Toronto no one will know what its for.


----------



## Spr.Earl (25 Sep 2004)

Why dont we just keep it simple and make it a red and white ribbon with a maple leaf in the middle.


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

The yellow ribbon is also used with the same meaning in Canada.  Why not use the same yellow ribbon sticker as is on US cars?


----------



## gk404 (26 Sep 2004)

The reason I used Cadpat for the ribbon is to make it easily identifiable to the uninformed masses.  Practicaly everyone knows what Cadpat is and what it looks like.  If someone saw that at a distance it would imediatly bring the Armed Forces to their consciousness (I hope) and thats what it's all about, to make people think about our Armed Forces and the sacrifices they're making more often.

So, come on you slackers... somebody pick up the batton and run with it!  I want a sticker for my car!  ;D


----------



## Korus (26 Sep 2004)

> We use Yellow Ribbons too. They were all over the place in Petawawa back in March and April when the troops were coming home from Afghanistan and Bosnia.



Same thing in Edmonton when 3 PPCLI returned from Afghanistan, the roads leading up to the Garrison where lined up with yellow ribbons.


I'll have to argue that almost everyone knows what CADPAT looks like, though.. There are VERY many people without a clue. *BUT* I do like the bumpersticker/ribbon idea!


----------



## rhyme416 (19 Aug 2005)

I'm sorry if it's been addressed before on this forum, but I'm curious wether anyone has produced any of those rubber "Support Our Troops" bracelets similar to those used by the US Army and various charitable organizations for the Canadian Forces?


----------



## bonitabelle (19 Aug 2005)

I have seen bracelets at a store by my house, but they are out of stock now.  They don' t specify Canada or US on them.  Are they the ones you are talking about?  They are camo and say "Support Our Troops".


----------



## rhyme416 (19 Aug 2005)

l8joiner said:
			
		

> They don' t specify Canada or US on them.   Are they the ones you are talking about?   They are camo and say "Support Our Troops".



Yeah those are the ones I'm referring to, and the reason why I'm asking for "Canadian" ones is because I haven't been able to find any locally in Toronto (maybe I"m just blind?), and don't hear much mention of them, while I can find sites all over the internet selling them under a heading similar to "SUPPOURT OUR U.S. TROOPS BRACELETS" or even for the UK.  It'd be nice to see some for Canadian Forces support.

I'd like to get ahold of a couple at least for myself and my girlfriend, does anyone know anywhere in Toronto I could scope out that would carry them?  I'd rather buy local then order off the net, but if worse comes to worse and you say they don't specify a Country I guess the sentiment would be just as good!


----------



## bonitabelle (19 Aug 2005)

Let me find out from the store where they got them and I'll let you know.  I bought 8 of them and that left them a couple, and they look fine.  I'll get back to you as as soon as I can regarding them.  If anyone else knows where you can get them, please post.  Thanks.


----------



## ExistancE (19 Aug 2005)

I would also be interested in some


----------



## rhyme416 (19 Aug 2005)

l8joiner said:
			
		

> Let me find out from the store where they got them and I'll let you know.   I bought 8 of them and that left them a couple, and they look fine.   I'll get back to you as as soon as I can regarding them.



Thanks alot, that would be much appreciated!


----------



## Springroll (19 Aug 2005)

I would aslo like a few too,like 8   ;D


----------



## Infanteer101 (19 Aug 2005)

I just recently bought mine for $2.00 at my kitshop and it is pretty sweet, however it is decieving as it comes off as being the Lance Armstrong LIVESTRONG bracelet from far since, it too is a yellow band...but not a bad way to show your support for our troops


----------



## McG (19 Aug 2005)

Try here for the Canadian pin:  http://www.mfrcedmonton.com/yellowribbon.html


----------



## Cansky (20 Aug 2005)

Here's a site that will create any type of Reminder Band your interested in. http://www.reminderband.com/.
I'm  surprised to find a yellow band with anything but live strong on it as I had heard that Lance Armstrong has the rights to that color band.  (I might be wrong on this)


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Aug 2005)

Lance Armstrong owns the colour yellow?  ;D


----------



## RecDiver (20 Aug 2005)

Try here.. $2.ooUSD

http://bandsonhand.com/products.php?cat=10


----------



## rhyme416 (21 Aug 2005)

Thanks alot everyone, especially for the personalized bulk link!


----------



## Haggis (22 Aug 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Lance Armstrong owns the colour yellow?   ;D



Good.  He can keep it!  Does anyone remember the REAL history behind "tying a yellow ribbon"?

Perrry Como (a real old crooner) recorded "Tie a Yellow Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree" in the 60's.  The song lamented a *convict who was being released back into society * and wanted some type of assurance that his love would take him back after his three year sentence.

The opening lines are:

"I'm comin' home, i've done my time,
Now i've got to know what is and isn't mine,
If you received my letter,
Tellin' you i'd soon be free,
Then you'll know just what to do,
If you still want me . . ."

If we (the military community) contnue to use the Yellow Ribbon symbol, a cynic could then compare *time served * in honourable military service to *time served * in a penitentiary.... >


----------



## Britney Spears (22 Aug 2005)

What the hell is the point of all this? How will buying Chinese trinkets(if they're not made in China, they should be!  ) benefit the CF?  ???

Then again, I've never figured out what the hell any of those thing meant.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> What the hell is the point of all this? How will buying Chinese trinkets(if they're not made in China, they should be!   ) benefit the CF?   ???
> 
> Then again, I've never figured out what the hell any of those thing meant.



I agree....i see these stupid yellow bracelets on people here on base.  When i asked what they were for, i was told " to show my support for the troops overseas"........WTF, you mean to tell me that wearing a uniform isnt a show of support that you need a yellow rubber band ?  And if you are in the CF and dont support ther guys overseas.....maybe you need to find a new job !!


----------



## NavComm (22 Aug 2005)

I haven't seen bracelets but at Canex in Borden they had a "support our troops' magnet in the shape of a ribbon that could be placed on your car, fridge, etc. I think they were $2.


----------



## rhyme416 (23 Aug 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I agree....i see these stupid yellow bracelets on people here on base.   When i asked what they were for, i was told " to show my support for the troops overseas"........WTF, you mean to tell me that wearing a uniform isnt a show of support that you need a yellow rubber band ?   And if you are in the CF and dont support ther guys overseas.....maybe you need to find a new job !!



For your referrence, I don't live on a military base, I'm a civilian...  I just want to support my country in any little way I can!  

The yellow ones are an awful representation tho, because they can easily be confused for another cause...


----------



## Britney Spears (23 Aug 2005)

> For your referrence, I don't live on a military base, I'm a civilian...  I just want to support my country in any little way I can!
> 
> The yellow ones are an awful representation tho, because they can easily be confused for another cause...



Little vain, aren't we? Do you want to support your country, or do you just want to SHOW that you do? I bet you drive an SUV, too.

With all due repsect, you can do much more to support the CF by petitioning your MP for more military funding, and criticising the kind of pork barrel spending we currently engage in. I'm sure we would appreiciate more and higher quality equipement, training, and dancing girls (or boys) than yellow bracelets.


----------



## rhyme416 (23 Aug 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Little vain, aren't we? Do you want to support your country, or do you just want to SHOW that you do? I bet you drive an SUV, too.
> 
> With all due repsect, you can do much more to support the CF by petitioning your MP for more military funding, and criticising the kind of pork barrel spending we currently engage in. I'm sure we would appreiciate more and higher quality equipement, training, and dancing girls (or boys) than yellow bracelets.



A little judgemental and ignorant aren't we?

In actuallity, I don't even own a vehicle... I ride public transit.  No offense to the respectful members of the CF, but Last time I checked supporting the Canadian Military was not part of pop culture, so I wouldn't be gaining anything from showing off to other people.


----------



## NavComm (23 Aug 2005)

combat helmet....check...flack jacket....check....


Cup o tea anyone?


----------



## Strike (23 Aug 2005)

If you were going to wear a bracelet, I suggest you go for the yellow.  Then, if someone asks, or remarks that you are wearing a "LiveStrong" bracelet you can tell them what it is actually for.

As nice as it was to "first" see these bracelets, unfortunately it is really starting to become a fad.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Aug 2005)

Canadian Persuasion said:
			
		

> For your referrence,I don't live on a military base, I'm a civilian...



I wasn't refering to you. You could be the prime misister and i wouldn't care



> I just want to support my country in any little way I can!



As mentioned, tell your MP we should get more funding, more people, etc...  maybe even join up yourself ?



> The yellow ones are an awful representation tho, because they can easily be confused for another cause...



They are even more awful when you see them on CF members dressed in CADPAT.  Which is why i made my  previous comments.


----------



## Haggis (23 Aug 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> IThey are even more awful when you see them on CF members dressed in CADPAT.   Which is why i made my   previous comments.



Say WHAT?!?!? 

I trust they've been properly JACKED!

Don't make me take out the dress manual again.....


----------



## aesop081 (23 Aug 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I trust they've been properly JACKED!



I wish i could say that this was the case.


----------



## Britney Spears (23 Aug 2005)

Sorry, posers just annoy me for some reason. 

It's a free country, where whatever you want.   :


----------



## Pieman (23 Aug 2005)

> I just recently bought mine for $2.00 at my kitshop and it is pretty sweet, however it is decieving as it comes off as being the Lance Armstrong LIVESTRONG bracelet from far since, it too is a yellow band...but not a bad way to show your support for our troops


Does any of that money go to the troops or some organization supporting the troops?


----------



## Britney Spears (23 Aug 2005)

> maybe even join up yourself ?



Why bother? I think the OP has made it quote plain that we are nothing more than a charity case, deserving of a few sighs and clicks of the tongue at dinner parties and perhaps a $2 trinket to soothe the conscience and make the wearer feel better about themselves.  After all , you wouldn't ask the guys with the yellow bracelets to go and get testicular cancer themselves, right? 

Sorry if I think my uniform still holds enough dignity not to need a fsucking bracelet for support.


----------



## Fraser.g (23 Aug 2005)

Britney and all,

I understand the not wearing them in uniform POV and whole heartedly agree. If it is not in the dress regs then it is not to be worn.

But how about this:

If someone was to start up a fundraiser for a military objective such as for ensuring that each person on a tour got a care package or for help with military families back in Canada I would certainly contribute.

If the bracelet costs $2.00 each and the charity asks for 3-5 buck in contributions it would not be a terrible thing.

Wear the damn bracelet or not it is up to you, but to support the troops that are over in Ghan or on any other overseas task is not a terrible thing.

Yes the bracelets are a fad but if it works then what the hey.

My .02

GF


----------



## Blakey (23 Aug 2005)

> If someone was to start up a fundraiser for a military objective such as for ensuring that each person on a tour got a care package or for help with military families back in Canada I would certainly contribute.


Excellent idea, IMO. If the funds could be directed to something along the lines of  http://www.anysoldier.com/ or http://www.treatanysoldier.com/


----------



## Fraser.g (23 Aug 2005)

Those are both great links. 

I see the seeds of an idea forming. 

Maybe in OD with a Canada Flag and Support our troops or some such simple slogan on it.

GF


----------



## tourwife (24 Aug 2005)

Sorry, posers just annoy me for some reason....Brittney Spears....who are you too talk about being a poser that you can't come up with something just a little bit more original.

If people want to show a little more appreciation for the military by wearing a bracelet or whatever else they wish, what's it too you.   I'm a military wife (nough support shown right there if I do say so myself), but I also have a magnet on our family car, wear a pin, post "Support Our Canadian Troops" anyway and anywhere that I can, and intend on getting one of those oh so fashionable bracelets.

Don't you have more important things to grip about???  Let me also say Brittney:  that the money raised for these car magnets and pins go towards the CF and Family Resource Centre which benefits the families of the CF, that's the benefit of them.



Canadian military wife, who's soldier is currently on his 4th tour; and I couldn't be prouder


----------



## Britney Spears (24 Aug 2005)

> If people want to show a little more appreciation for the military by wearing a bracelet or whatever else they wish, what's it too you.



Nothing. Like I already said, it's a free country, do whatever you want. If you think buying a Chinese trinket will help keep your husband safe, all the power in the world to you. 

I'd personally rather have more and better equipment, training and leadership, but I suppose that's not PC enough for today. Better to stick to something safer.



> Don't you have more important things to grip about???



I sure do. You could do a search and see a whole bunch of them.



> Let me also say Brittney:  that the money raised for these car magnets and pins go towards the CF and Family Resource Centre which benefits the families of the CF, that's the benefit of them.



Great, but I'd rather put my effort towards making the goverment fund these things properly in the first place. That is kind of their job, I think.


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

One could almost make a case that the funding of the MFRC 'cult' out of an already strained DND funding envelope has INCREASED the odds of Canadians dying on operations due to a crunch in training resources and equipment rust-out.

Tom


----------



## camochick (24 Aug 2005)

I have to disagree with you TCBF. Military personnel are not robots, they have families and loved ones who provide support for them. The MFRC provides support for these families so that they can better support their serving loved one. I think some of the programs the MFRC offer families are way too valuable to lose.

 As for the Bracelets, pins, etc, I think the only way to get more funding for the military is to educate the public about what the military's role is in Canada. If my wearing a yellow ribbon pin gets someone to question me about it then it will open a line of communication so that I can tell them what my serving loved one is doing for them and their country. 

   Sometimes doing something small like wearing a bbracelethelps people to feel connected to what their loved one is doing , especially when that person is on tour. I am sure it's hard going overseas to some foreign country leaving everyone you know and love behind, but it's also hard being the one left behind. If a bracelet helps someone to feel like they are doing their part to support their loved one then why sshouldn'tthey wear it.


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

The best support for a soldiers family on tour is his Regiment.  The MFRC has arsed up everything they tried, and only the Regimental FSC has saved the day.  The reaction of the fonctionires at the MFRC?  Try and absorb the Regl Family Support Cells so they can't make the 'crats at the MFRC look bad.

Get rid of them.  Make the units do the job they are mandated to do:  look after their soldiers and their families.

Tom


----------



## Britney Spears (24 Aug 2005)

> One could almost make a case that the funding of the MFRC 'cult' out of an already strained DND funding envelope has INCREASED the odds of Canadians dying on operations to to a crunch in training resources and equipment rust-out.



Hmm, that's an interesting idea. I'm not qualified to have any meaningful opinion on this. My own family's experiences with the MFRC has generally been positive, and I think they do a pretty good job with what they have. 

[most likely yet another unpopular, politically incorrect opinion]

My "gripe" with the yellow wristbands is the implication that I am some kind of victim of circumstance or a charitable cause, who requires some kind of extra attention or sympathy from the public soley because I chose this career. 

Look, guys, the pay of a soldier may be modest by civillian standards, but it's more than enough to get by if you manage it sensibly, and we're all big boys and girls and presumably sensible enough to handle firearms. I like free stuff as much as the next person, but I do work for a living. Got too much money? Donate it to a worthwhile cause, like Tsunami Relief, or buy something nice for the children of Afghanistan. Too much time on your hands? Read army.ca and learn about Afghanistan, the big bad world, what the troops really need, then write your MP and demand that the gov't provide it. They still worked for you, last time I checked.

Probably more effort than tossing down a toonie and buying a plastic bracelet, but I can hope, eh?

[/most likely yet another unpopular, politically incorrect opinion]


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

"most likely yet another unpopular, politically incorrect opinion"

- I'd vote for you.

Tom


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (24 Aug 2005)

I just bought 5 of the "True Blue Heros" braclets 
all the money goes to the familys of fallen police officers 
there a little more expensive but I think the money goes to the right cause



Hi Buddy:
True Blue Heroes Bracelets will be available for quite some time and are $4 each
and available in both adult and child sizes. To order lease send a cheque or
money order payable to DARRYL RICE
Mail ToURHAM REGIONAL POLICE SERVICE
  77 Centre St.N
  Oshawa,Ont
  L1G-4B7
Once I have received your payment along with your order and a return mailing
address I will ship your order right away
Darryl


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

Well, there we go.  I can now, guilt free, leave the Mess, walk across the street, and go to bed.

Tom


----------



## tourwife (24 Aug 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> One could almost make a case that the funding of the MFRC 'cult' out of an already strained DND funding envelope has INCREASED the odds of Canadians dying on operations due to a crunch in training resources and equipment rust-out.
> 
> Tom



you should know that the MFRC is not heavily funded by the government at all, (rather hardly at all)  but rather by donations from the public and the United way.


----------



## tourwife (24 Aug 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> The best support for a soldiers family on tour is his Regiment.   The MFRC has arsed up everything they tried, and only the Regimental FSC has saved the day.   The reaction of the fonctionires at the MFRC?   Try and absorb the Regl Family Support Cells so they can't make the 'crats at the MFRC look bad.
> 
> Get rid of them.   Make the units do the job they are mandated to do:   look after their soldiers and their families.
> 
> Tom



The regiments really do crap for families while loved ones are away except for giving them the run around.


----------



## Bomber (24 Aug 2005)

I would like a bracelet about twice the size of the "big boned Teenager ones" What a great replacement for boot bands, nice and wide, made of silicone so it will take a long time to wear out.  Only not Livestrong ones since I can't afford to pay Lance every time I use them.


----------



## Springroll (24 Aug 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> The best support for a soldiers family on tour is his Regiment.   The MFRC has arsed up everything they tried, and only the Regimental FSC has saved the day.   The reaction of the fonctionires at the MFRC?   Try and absorb the Regl Family Support Cells so they can't make the 'crats at the MFRC look bad.
> 
> Get rid of them.   Make the units do the job they are mandated to do:   look after their soldiers and their families.
> 
> Tom



As great as this is, there is not always support for the CF member from his unit, and especially not enough for the spouse and kids(or other family member). The families are the ones forgotten during a deployment. The MFRC is an indispensable resource for CF families. I have not only utilized their services but have also volunteered for them and I fully support them.


----------



## Blakey (24 Aug 2005)

> The regiments really do crap for families while loved ones are away except for giving them the run around.





> As great as this is, there is not always support for the CF member from his unit, and especially not enough for the spouse and kids(or other family member). The families are the ones forgotten during a deployment. The MFRC is an indispensable resource for CF families. I have not only utilized their services but have also volunteered for them and I fully support them.


Well....our BN actually works quite intimately with the MFRC when the unit is deployed, even if it's just a sub-unit from the BN.....at least in Winnipeg it was, who knows about Shilo.


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

Well, there have been units deploying away from their 'Home Stations' long before there was MFRCs, and 'good' units looked after the families of those away.

I should point out that the expectations of a few of today's younger families may be what is driving this MFRC craze.  One is tempted to surmize that if some families were not in the military they would be totally  incapable of administering themselves in civie life.  I am especially dissapointed with the 'modern woman' who took pride in her independance - administrative and financial - before getting married, then, upon becoming a service spouse, immediately crumbled into a quivering heap at the padre's feet, unable to go to the bank, drive, shovel snow, pay the bills, etc. In short, incapable of doing all of the adult things she readily did when single.  

The now out of use term was 'administrative burden'.  

Families need timely and accurate passage of information, not mollycoddling. 

Tom


----------



## Springroll (24 Aug 2005)

Blakey said:
			
		

> Well....our BN actually works quite intimately with the MFRC when the unit is deployed, even if it's just a sub-unit from the BN.....at least in Winnipeg it was, who knows about Shilo.



I wish more units were like that. Sadly you get families that have been posted around the country, away from any supports they used to know and they really do depend on the MFRC and the units for information and advice. Without the help of the Halifax MFRC, my first year here in Halifax would have sent me into a severe depression, I am sure of it.


----------



## honestyrules (24 Aug 2005)

TCBF,
I agree with your points. I've noticed families where when Dad is going in the field for two weeks, it becomes a nightmare. We're not talking about tours here. Just taskings or training for a week or two. I've seen a wife calling back to the unit to get guys to pick up dog sh*t on her lawn...

Don't get me wrong, I'm one of the first guys to think about care packages for the boys away or to help out the ladies with deployed husbands. (90% of the time, there is a good reason to help them out). There is some spouses though, who agreed to see their boy friend signing in (first B.E.), but realised that the money was one think, but they could'nt stand being away from their mothers...

Don't want to create a controversy or something,   but members need supporting and understanding spouses big time   "SUPPORT YOUR SPOUSE" is a good bumper sticker moto...


----------



## honestyrules (24 Aug 2005)

Springroll,
I realize that it's never fun to have your better half away. Spouses make sacrifices, that's for sure. That's make you different than the other lady too. After a while,you kinda "serving" too by supporting your husband. It's hard, I figure ,and support is there for families "in need". Good stuff.


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

'Support your spouse' would make a good bumper sticker, all right.   While I was in Kandahar in 2002, my wife had to handle   my mother's impending death as well as the   pressure of dealing with some elements of my family - located, with my mother, 2000km from my wife - who could not understand why she could not just call me in the desert and tell me to catch the next C-17 home.    When the bombing happened, the TV announced it at night, but the MFRC did not start the 'it's not your hubby' telephone calls until the next morning.   They said "We didn't want to wake people up."   Too which the wives said "Who could sleep?"   They didn't even tell the Recce Sqn FSC (LdSH(RC) )so they could make the calls at night.

In all fairness, something probably needed to be done once we changed the way we operated and shrunk our units from 800   to 400 or so, then augmented them with individuals from all over the map.   If you are a Reservist from D Coy, 232 Mess Tin Repair Bn, in Upper Armpit, NB, there may not be a dedicated unit rear party support cell for your family.   As well, the old Army system worked good for large units, not necessarily the smaller, more geographically diverse ones of today.   Members (I hate that term) being away for 6 months of the year was never an issue in the army or navy, it was a way of life.   I suspect that all changed in Gulf War 1 when we sent Hornet Sqns away that had little 'rear party' experience.   The Army traditionally solved those problems at unit level, the Navy and Air Force at base level.

I agree all had to adapt, but the concept of throwing out the baby with the bathwater is what riles.

How many of those ladies at the MFRC are ex-servicewomen with tours behind their belts?   Not too many.

At least at a unit rear party Fam Sup Cell, you have soldiers who have done it.

Tom


----------



## Haggis (24 Aug 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> 'Support your spouse' would make a good bumper sticker, all right.   While I was in Kandahar in 2002, my wife had to handle   my mother's impending death .....At least at a unit rear party Fam Sup Cell, you have soldiers who have done it.



Bang on, Tom!

On my last tour I lived through a smiliar situation.   (I was was repatriated for my mom's passing with 8 days left in theatre.)   My wife did an outstanding job of looking after her right up until she died.

When the time came, she called the Regimental Rear Party. They contacted the BG and the NSE.  Within 4 hours of the call, I was on my way to Zagreb with a boarding pass and all my kit.   Kudos to the RCD Rear Party, the BG in theatre and, particularly, my CQMS, who helped me pack and "get out of Dodge" in record time.

Soldiers looking after soldiers.


----------



## Springroll (24 Aug 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Bang on, Tom!
> 
> On my last tour I lived through a smiliar situation.   (I was was repatriated for my mom's passing with 8 days left in theatre).   My wife did an outstanding job looking after her right up until the end.
> 
> ...



When my husband was away in Virginia, his grandmother passed away(only 3 weeks after a friend of his had passed) so I called up the padre. I would say within an hour he was pulled aside and told about it. The next morning my great grandmother passed away. His ship had him on a flight the next afternoon and we both had to fly out the day after that, me to Victoria and him to Ottawa. The MFRC helped us with arranging for respite for our kids(and paid for it) since my husband was going to be back the day after the funeral. 

There is not a bad word that i can say about the Hfx MFRC. They have helped me(an independant woman) with getting over such a drastic move for me, and helped guide me when I was loosing my wits. There are more services availabel than many think, and the Hfx MFRC has CF members that work with them in coordinating activities and different things related to CF families. Thsoe guys work their butts off, and most days have to deal with sobbing wives on the other end of that phone,a nd they do it with such professionalism.


----------



## tourwife (24 Aug 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> I should point out that the expectations of a few of today's younger families may be what is driving this MFRC craze.   One is tempted to surmize that if some families were not in the military they would be totally   incapable of administering themselves in civie life.   I am especially dissapointed with the 'modern woman' who took pride in her independance - administrative and financial - before getting married, then, upon becoming a service spouse, immediately crumbled into a quivering heap at the padre's feet, unable to go to the bank, drive, shovel snow, pay the bills, etc. In short, incapable of doing all of the adult things she readily did when single.



I can see your point here.   My husband's first year in the military he came home with many stories of wives leaving their husbands while on tour.   He was on rear party and had the ugly job quite a few times of cleaning up after them.   My old next door nieghbneighbourted the unit to come and put up a fence for her cause she was sick and tired of running after her two year old.   When they told "no, that's not our job", she got mad.   My all sometimes too nice hubby decided to help her out with this task.   I agree that their are many families which take advantage of what the military sometimes has to offer, I'm happy to say after many taskings, many courses, and many tours I have yet to call "UNCLE" and have my husband brought home, all while dealing with kids, and being a modern working and volunteering woman.   I only wish that other women would stop the gripping, especially when their husbands go in the field and have yet to be on tour their whole career.


----------



## Springroll (24 Aug 2005)

tourwife said:
			
		

> I agree that their are many families which take advantage of what the military sometimes has to offer, I'm happy to say after many taskings, many courses, and many tours I have yet to call "UNCLE" and have my husband brought home, all while dealing with kids, and being a modern working and volunteering woman.



I am with you on this one!! 

I have never asked for my husband to be sent home, and never will. With the 2 deaths within 24hrs of each other, the ship was aware of what kind of distress I must have been under and sent him home on their own. I never asked and neither did he. I was too busy trying to find a cheap flight for myself and the kids to get back home to Victoria, and begging family members for money to contribute to the cause. 

Now, what is a rear party?


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

Good question, actually, I should have explained it earlier.

When an Army unit deployed to the field or on tour, they would leave sufficient troops in garrison to maintain the vehs, eqpt, stores and buildings belonging to that unit, as well as continue to function as the link between the parent base and/or brigade (if not deployed) and the unit in the field.  It also consisted of the 'Family Support Cell' or whatever name it came under, and those pers unable (injured, teaching or taking courses, etc) or not needed in the field or on deployment.  

Sorry this answer took so long, but I got sidetracked (not that THAT ever happens) into a talk about Jimi Hendrix here in the Mess.

Tom


----------



## carboa (30 Oct 2005)

Here is a good place to look for yellow ribbon (Support our Troops).
Can be bought for 5$
http://www.mfrc-ncr.org/english/index.html


----------



## Slim (31 Oct 2005)

gk404 said:
			
		

> I apprieciate the feedback
> 
> If anyone would like to use it they are welcome to do so.



I'll make sure the boss sees it...He does have a limited budget for stuff like this...if it will help the site out.

Slim
STAFF


----------



## ThatsLife (31 Oct 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Why dont we just keep it simple and make it a red and white ribbon with a maple leaf in the middle.



Because the 'keeping it simple' isn't good enough. I think the guys who made the recruiting commericial used that same logic, and look what they came up with.

But yes, I would DEFINETLY put that cadpat support our troops sticker on the bumper of my truck


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 Oct 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> The yellow ribbon is also used with the same meaning in Canada.  Why not use the same yellow ribbon sticker as is on US cars?



How about, just this once, we do something UN-American for a change?  Go with the cadpat, IMHO


----------



## ThatsLife (31 Oct 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> How about, just this once, we do something UN-American for a change?   Go with the cadpat, IMHO



Agreed.


----------



## McG (31 Oct 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> How about, just this once, we do something UN-American for a change?   Go with the cadpat, IMHO


The yellow ribon with "support our troops" has the same meaning in this country as it does in the US.  We may as well rename Friday for the sake of being "un-American."


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 Oct 2005)

Errrr, why?  Friday is an ancient Saxon word....remember, the original English speakers?  Where our language came from... C'mon, you remember... England!  That's why it's called "English", not " American" (yet).


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2005)

I had one of these "Support our Soldiers" (that's what it read then) stickers on the back of my car during GW1 1990/91 well before the cadpat era and have the magnetic version now. I'm surprised that it has been "acquired" off my *** end yet.

I am greatly disturbed by the comment below about the MFRC not wanting to "wake anyone up" to make them aware/provide unspecific details regarding the Tarnak Farm incident. It reminds me of waiting for details of the Herc Crash in Alaska that involved the Airborne, waiting for word on my husband seemed to age me 10 years in the 1.5 hours it took for that call to get to my house.

I also worked closely with the Airborne wives during Somalia, and as I was military, liaised with the rear party on their behalf. It was a great experience, and quite often I told complaining wives to suck it up. But the important things were never put off till first light. When Cpl Mike Abel was accidentaly shot and killed by a fellow soldier, I was called by the CO of the Rear Party and asked to get ahold of ane of my GF's and bring her in to HQ at 0300 hrs. When we arrived, we were advised of what had transpired. We were given Mike's name because the rear party guys were quite aware that he was a very good friend of both of us. The Padre was there should my GF and I have become too upset. Needless, we settled down and were given the listing of all the wife's/GFs/fiance's/immediate families phone numbers with the instructions to begin placing calls to advise that there had been an incident in-theatre but that their loved one had not been involved so not to worry when they saw the story being run on the news the next morning. We started with the wives/live-ins and the list was alphabetical and I immediately noticed the absence of an Airborne wife friend of mine, I asked my GF if the absent name was on her list and she said no so at that point it time we knew that her spouse had been the one involved and it darn near killed us. We made it through our phone calls, and then watched the Padre as he went off to wake our friend, let her know what happened and arrange for her to speak with an extremely distraught husband serving in a very shitty place. It was a very sad day all around. 

In this instance, the wives very much appreciated hearing from us, and knowing their spouse wasn't involved, when at 1000hrs the next morning it was the top story on every radio and TV. As I recall it, Mike's parents were out camping in BC, and it was 4 days before they were officially notified and his name released to the masses and media. What would the MFRC do in this instance?   

That phone call, middle of the night or not, is extremly important to one's peace of mind.

On a side note: Mike's parents, Diana and David, were finally presented with the Dag Hammarskjold Medal in memory of their Son on 25th January of this year, 12 years after his untimely death.


----------



## reccecrewman (31 Oct 2005)

My hometown is a bordertown, and I've gotten plenty of inquiries from folks back home on getting something like this.  All the American cars have theirs on, and I know of a good many Canadians that would buy them if they were Canadian.  I too would have no problems shelling out some cash to buy 1 or 5 of them.  ;D Excellent idea gk404, now if only it can be brought to fruition.


----------



## McG (31 Oct 2005)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> now if only it can be brought to fruition.


The MFRC is selling them.  Go through the links in this thread.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2005)

Folks,

I did run a quick check on getting cadpat magnetic ribbons made, but in the end the volume required to keep the costs low would have been prohibitive. Great idea though, and I know the yellow ribbons are pretty accessible.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (8 Nov 2005)

All Canex locations are selling the yellow ones now with the CDN Flag on them and I have even seen the ones with Pray for our troops!Also. I just sent a couple home to my family to show off.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2005)

I had one of the yellow ones on my car but someone must have needed it more than me.

I have a new black one now that i bought at spencer's in Nanaimo that reads "Some asshole stole my support magnet"


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (8 Nov 2005)

I saw the black one the other day in Comox


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2005)

Cdn_Chimo said:
			
		

> I saw the black one the other day in Comox



Was it on a silver Mitsubishi ?


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (8 Nov 2005)

Yep behind the "O" Mess after a town hall.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2005)

Cdn_Chimo said:
			
		

> Yep behind the "O" Mess after a town hall.



that was me


----------



## jimmy22 (8 Nov 2005)

awesome idea man !! and i somebody said that the canadian public won't know what is is and i think they are right , the only people that ave those ribbons in canada are people in the military , so i think if you did call your local mp with that ribbon idea it would be more beneficial then say getting army.ca to make it because not many civies know what army.ca is , but if a government mp was supporting the idea and made it public maybe canadians would start putting them on there cars !!


----------



## Warthor (10 Nov 2005)

I always saw that to when i went over to Washington for a short trip that they were everywhere the ribbons the bracelets and everythings. I noticed that the american forces were very advertisesd and they had a lot of supportive merchandise. I once emailed the Canadian Forces asking why we werent as public and didnt have supportice merchandise. I didnt geta specific answer but if anyone ever made Canada Forces like that id replace my wardrobe with Forces shirts ;D

Get the ribbons going

Chris


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (21 Nov 2005)

*Canex's Mail order form for the Car/Fridge magnets:*

https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=324155&location=&dept

*New Canex Root's Wear: Army Roots/Navy Roots/Airforce Roots.ca*

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/story-rootsClothing_e.asp

Support away!!!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Nov 2005)

Typical CANEX. I got the same magnet for $2.00 flat. Canex = $3.99 + tax.

Serving the Serviceman my ass.


----------



## Old RCEME (10 Apr 2006)

I Have no clue as to if this is proper drill or not. I saw on a car a Yellow Ribbon , on the top of the loop was a Canadian Flag, and one of the loop legs was  Support Our Troops. Or some thing like that. Just wondering where I could get one . Old Rceme


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Apr 2006)

Home Hardware stores and Canex sell them for $3 or less.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Apr 2006)

Military Family Resource Centres sell them too and look much better.


----------



## darmil (10 Apr 2006)

Watch out for the dirty hippie, I had mine stolen the other day off my truck :rage:


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Apr 2006)

MikeH said:
			
		

> Watch out for the dirty hippie, I had mine stolen the other day off my truck :rage:



There would be a serious can of copious ass kicking to be opened if I ever caught someone doing that, to mine or anyone else's vehicle.


----------



## Old RCEME (10 Apr 2006)

Thanks I'll try Home Hardware


----------



## Jake (10 Apr 2006)

I saw them being sold at the recruiting centre the other day.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Apr 2006)

Yeah I had mine stolen in Oromocto.. when I was living in the PMQ's... what a place to steel one.


----------



## RangerRay (29 Apr 2006)

I got my ribbon magnet on the back of my ute...ordered it from Edmonton Garrison MFRC.  

As well, Dean Del Mastro, MP for Peterborough, is selling t-shirts that say "I support Canadian troops".  I got one and it looks great.  Email his office for details.

delmad@parl.gc.ca 

EDIT: Ask for Karen.


----------



## *star (10 May 2006)

CANEX is also selling camo rubber band bracelets with imprint "Support our Troops" 

99 cents


----------



## Sigop2004 (10 May 2006)

I don't know how old this thread is but I picked up a CADPAT magnet about 5 months ago at the Canex in Esquimalt. They have lots of the yellow ones but seem to have a problem keeping the CADPAT ones in stock


----------



## Judy (10 May 2006)

I lived in Cold Lake for awhile, and the magnets were always getting stolen off people's cars.

It kind of made me wonder....

The city of CL is primarily military with some rig workers in there too.  I'm pretty sure the rig pigs would have no interest in 'Support Our Troops' magnets... so by process of elimination it was likely a military member.

How sad is that!


----------



## Korus (10 May 2006)

I'm surprised how many of my civvie friends don't even know what the yellow ribbon means, especially considering how common they are in Edmonton.. I feel so loved right now.


----------



## *star (11 May 2006)

I heard alot of yellow ribbon magnets were getting stolen so on the back (magnet) side I stuck a thin piece of masking tape and wrote:

"Your not supporting the troops if you steal from one!"




Mine hasn't been stolen yet......


----------



## Pronto123 (15 May 2006)

I've seen a few "Support our troops" magnets, with CADPAT on them..... just wondering if anyone found a place to buy them online yet.


----------



## *star (17 May 2006)

Kenchin said:
			
		

> I've seen a few "Support our troops" magnets, with CADPAT on them..... just wondering if anyone found a place to buy them online yet.



The only place I've seen the cadpat "Support our Troops" magnets is CANEX.


----------



## Ashes (17 May 2006)

I think that's a great idea and it looks really good, but Yellow stands out more maybe it should be Yellow with the saying you have in black of course. Or Red as the main color with white lettering. that's my opioin.  8)


----------



## shaunswife (24 May 2006)

i love them, i would diffentaly buy one.
\
ang


----------



## military granny (1 Jun 2006)

Sobeys Namao and Morinville just started selling the BIG yellow ribbons for your lawn or picture windows.Proceeds go to the Edmonton MFRC and  marriedtothecanadianmilitary.com forum ladies set it up.


----------



## Brat56 (1 Jun 2006)

I live in Kitchener...where do you suppose I could get a car magnet around here?


----------



## military granny (1 Jun 2006)

You can order them on line from any MFRC


----------



## bev  fleming (5 Jun 2006)

As a new  member I have found the forum re the "Support Our Troops" ribbons most interesting and revealing. Many comments by those now  serving  in  our forces indicate that they believe that "civilians"  have  no interest  in showing support for our military. This is far from the truth. Many Canadians  have  military family backgrounds and follow  current activity with great interest. My late father was a career soldier including 6 years during WW11. I have been searching for a support ribbon for several months. and have  just ordered 4 through CANEX. Please don't think that none of us care.

Meathead's Daughter


----------



## Judy (7 Jun 2006)

Yes - people with military (past or present) members in their family care.  Other civilians, not so much.


----------



## Pronto123 (13 Jun 2006)

The only thing that I don't like about the car magnets is that ppl steal them.... so an actual 'decal'/sticker would be better, so if anyone here wants to.... I know a few ppl who either work at or own a store where they can make these stickers, I would be able to find out a good price. If you're interested let me know, and maybe let me know what design you would prefer.... I would go for the CADPAT one.... I think it looks better and attracts more attention when noticed.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Jun 2006)

Kenchin said:
			
		

> The only thing that I don't like about the car magnets is that ppl steal them.... so an actual 'decal'/sticker would be better, so if anyone here wants to.... I know a few ppl who either work at or own a store where they can make these stickers, I would be able to find out a good price. If you're interested let me know, and maybe let me know what design you would prefer.... I would go for the CADPAT one.... I think it looks better and attracts more attention when noticed.



Well that is very nice of you but that would defeat the purpose of helping to raise money for the MFRCs through the sale of the ribbons.


----------



## Pea (13 Jun 2006)

I haven't had any trouble with my yellow or cadpat magnet being stolen. But then again, Edmonton seems pretty supportive of the troops in general. A suggestion for you would be to tape the magnet in your back window.


----------



## theoldyoungguy (13 Jun 2006)

Ive had one stolen and a couple lost thru the car wash :crybaby:
But i just go buy more its for a good cause. Also a lot of people continually ask me where i get them from. So im continually going and buying bundles of them to get for people. ive given away about 20 so far.


----------



## noreaga808 (16 Jun 2006)

I've been noticing here in Toronto/GTA more and more often cars on the road with the "Support our Troops" magnets and or stickers on their cars. I'm getting the impression of growing support for our troops which suprises me since I see Toronto as being on the low end of being pro military. What's your experience in your province or even here in Toronto/GTA with cilivilian displays of military support?


----------



## darmil (16 Jun 2006)

I had one magnet stolen off my truck.So I put the one from my car on the truck and forgot to take it off before going through a drive thru car wash.All tapped out! heh..  have to pick some more up the next time I'm on base.


----------



## glenndon (16 Jun 2006)

If I remember correctly, at the Canex here in Kingston, they sell the magnets as well as stickers for your car.

Glenn


----------



## angeie (18 Jun 2006)

Here is a picture of the yellow lawn signs.  I must say that as great as they are in pics, they are even better in real life...very sturdy, mine just went through a huge Manitoba storm.

They are available at MFRC Edmonton or by contacting nastascha@marriedtothecanadianforces.com for large orders.  All proceeds go to MFRC and a small donation to MCF which made them all happen!


----------



## ggabriel (19 Jun 2006)

Don Cherry, on the Sat nite hockey game, mentioned the site www.cfpsa.com/canex to get the Support Our Troops stuff. Has anyone had any success doing this? Is there another supplier in Otawa? Thanks!


----------



## Pearson (19 Jun 2006)

Love to find something like this.
Front licence plate for a car I chopped up.
Not a professional job, by any means. Someone more technically gifted could improve as I am not copyrighting it.  ;D


----------



## military granny (19 Jun 2006)

Mr. Don Cherry  once again told the world about the "support the troops" ballcaps. Even had the web site up on the screen for all to see. He said ten thousand were ordered since the last hockey game. Yaaaaaaa Hoooooo Mr. Cherry.


----------



## TMM (19 Jun 2006)

Frankie said:
			
		

> Love to find something like this.
> Front licence plate for a car I chopped up.



Nice but you need your actual licence plate at the front, at least in ON.


----------



## Booked_Spice (20 Jun 2006)

I actually bought mine at the canex because one of the ladies put the hats on hold for me.

They were sold out yesterday in Edmonton!!!!!


----------



## military granny (20 Jun 2006)

Spice did they say when they were getting more in


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (20 Jun 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Errrr, why?  Friday is an ancient Saxon word....remember, the original English speakers?  Where our language came from... C'mon, you remember... England!  That's why it's called "English", not " American" (yet).



It's not Saxon.  It's Norse.  Friday is named for the Norse Goddess "Freya" who was Odin's wife and the Goddess of Fertility.  

That naming convention as well as the other days started with Latin names for Latin Gods and eventually were converted to local language and local God's.

Examples:
Venus's Day became Freya's Day became Friday.
Jupiter's Day became Thor's Day became Thursday.
Etc.
Etc.
Etc.


Matthew.   

P.S.  Does anyone know where I can get the red hat Cherry had on the other night?


----------



## Booked_Spice (20 Jun 2006)

They ordered 500 more so who knows. They said hopefully in the next couple of weeks. I bought a T shirt t


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jun 2006)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> It's not Saxon.  It's Norse.  Friday is named for the Norse Goddess "Freya" who was Odin's wife and the Goddess of Fertility.
> 
> That naming convention as well as the other days started with Latin names for Latin Gods and eventually were converted to local language and local God's.
> 
> ...



Wow, 8 months of research for that little nugget? That's tenacity my friend.  Incidentally, Saxons, Angles, Norse et al, were all Germanic tribal societies, having common linguistic and religious roots. Odin is to Norse as Woden is to Saxon, etc, but thanks for the lesson.

Anglo Saxon 	                         Old German 	                      Norse equivalent
Wóden also known as Grim 	 Wuotan 	                        Óðinn
Þunor 	                                     Donar 	                             Þórr
Tíw 	                                      Zîu 	                                Týr
Seaxnéat 	                           Saxnôte 	                          none
Géat 	                                      Gausus 	                             Gautr
*Fríge                                       Frîja 	                               Frigg
Éostre     	                             Ostara 	                             none
Ing 	                                       none 	                              Yngvi-Freyr
none 	                                     Balder 	                             Baldr

found here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Saxon_paganism


----------



## GUNS (10 Jul 2006)

If you want to wear something to show that you support our troops oversea's, my son gave me one of his "boot straps" to wear on my wrist. I have to wear it until he returns from Afghanistan.


----------



## mcchartman (10 Jul 2006)

In reply to Frankie's earlier post, here are two very similar versions of his proposed car plate design. In fact the design was not changed a bit - only one of them has a blurry CADPAT background which I thought created more of a contrast with the ribbon. As for me, I think I'll stick my home-made T-shirt which I have been proudly displaying the design everywhere in Ottawa/Gatineau for a few months now. Thanks to poor quality of the public transportation services in the Ottawa region for having me stand everyday for 30 mins waiting for my bus. That has likely doubled the number of persons that would otherwise have noticed my advertisement.  8)


----------



## Pearson (10 Jul 2006)

Thanks mcchartman, now for the next step.
What provinces can have decorative front plates?
NS is good.


----------



## Booked_Spice (10 Jul 2006)

Alberta can

Manitoba can't

Hope that helps


----------



## Fraser.g (11 Jul 2006)

Saskatchewan is good to go for decorative plates in the front


----------



## mcchartman (11 Jul 2006)

In Quebec it's not an issue either... that's why most auto dealers put their own logo on the front plate and make sure that they are bolted such that you won't be able to remove them using common tools - that's without even considering the sticker they usually put at the back of your car (sorry, I know this comment was totally unrelated but I had to make it). Anyways, the whole point is, in Quebec you are allowed to have whatever you want as a front plate.


----------



## sabot60 (26 Jul 2006)

If someone knows where to get the yellow or camo ribbon.  As an ex-serviceman living in the Greater Toronto Area I've seen the yellow and camo ribbons around Toronto quite a bit.  Just don't know where to get them.  The comment about not knowing what the ribbbon is for in the Toronto area isn't warranted.  True we have a diverse culture but you'd be amazed at how many people support the troops.  We need to publicize how to get the ribbons.  

This shouldn't be a bloody mystery on how to get it.

Cheers


----------



## gaspasser (26 Jul 2006)

sabot60 said:
			
		

> If someone knows where to get the yellow or camo ribbon.  As an ex-serviceman living in the Greater Toronto Area I've seen the yellow and camo ribbons around Toronto quite a bit.  Just don't know where to get them.  The comment about not knowing what the ribbbon is for in the Toronto area isn't warranted.  True we have a diverse culture but you'd be amazed at how many people support the troops.  We need to publicize how to get the ribbons.
> 
> This shouldn't be a bloody mystery on how to get it.
> 
> Cheers


sabot60, any Canex or MFRC should have them in stock.  Trenton, Kingston, and Borden are close to you.  So, if you're ever in the area, drop in.  The Canex also has loads of "Roots" shorts and t-shirts with supportive logos on them. Anyone, isn't there a Canex in TO? sabot60, If you're unable to get to a base, PM someone and hve them send you something.
Cheers, out.  GP


----------



## Fraser.g (27 Jul 2006)

I found these shirts for the "home gaurd"

I think I am going to buy one for one of my co-workers whos husband is over there now. LOL
http://www.cafepress.com/lovethetroops/1283913


----------



## Pea (27 Jul 2006)

You can order the yellow car magnet off of the MFRC various websites. I purchased my Cadpat car ribbon at the Canex in Edmonton.

Link for Yellow Ribbon:

http://www.mfrcedmonton.com/Yellow%20Ribbon%20Campaign.htm


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (27 Jul 2006)

some one here able to tell me where i COULD PURCHASE ONE OF THOSE STICKERS? guy at work was asking me for the company truck , i have seen them on the cars and stuff but where do you buy them?


----------



## Pea (27 Jul 2006)

Are you speaking of the Magnets that are on the vehicles??

If so, have a read of the last couple of entries. I posted a link to PURCHASE the yellow magnet for the car.  :


----------



## buddyhfx (27 Jul 2006)

I put in an order the other day thru this website, worked great. Got my order in about 4 weeks.

https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=528345&location=&dept=6


----------



## sabot60 (2 Aug 2006)

Thanks GP. I'm actually cruising through Trenton in the next week or so, I'll check it out.  Since Downsview closed I don't believe there is a CANEX around TO

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fraser.g (3 Aug 2006)

TLM just got back from Edmonton a couple of days ago. When he was there he picked up a great car magnet for me.

Black with a red border that reads "Some A**shole stole my support ribbon"

Love it!

GF


----------



## commIT (3 Aug 2006)

Anyone else having problems trying to access the CFPSA website?  Every time results in, "Page can not be displayed".   



			
				buddyhfx said:
			
		

> I put in an order the other day thru this website, worked great. Got my order in about 4 weeks.
> 
> https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=528345&location=&dept=6


----------



## buddyhfx (3 Aug 2006)

commIT, no problems here. I just gave it a try and the site came up right away..


----------



## Jake (8 Aug 2006)

It seems the yellow and CADPAT magnets are becoming more and more popular around Barrie lately. I used to see maybe 2 or 3 a day and now I'm seeing 20 or more each day.


----------



## commIT (9 Aug 2006)

Totally!  Thanks for the link, I was able to connect to the website and place my order.  Here in the north end of Edmonton, you see them about one in 10 cars seem to have one.  Really is nice to see the support, the thoughts and the community involvement.  Go  !


----------



## tankie (10 Aug 2006)

Guys found this on Tinterweb!

http://www.4imprint.com/related+promotional+products/~sku007162/~TUS/~ca7162-CUSTOM.htm#SimilarProduct


----------



## Fraser.g (10 Aug 2006)

Not only was my support our troops ribbon stolen but also the one that says that "some a**hole stole my support ribbon" Ribbon was stolen two days later. :rage:


----------



## commIT (10 Aug 2006)

That low dude...   :-\


----------



## Fraser.g (11 Aug 2006)

Saskatchewan is sold out of ribbon magnets! To much demand!

WAY TO GO!


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 Aug 2006)

Has any thought been given to a special, distinctive lapel pin for family members to wear only when they have somone special currently deployed?


----------



## sabot60 (13 Aug 2006)

Just came back from a camping trip and checked out the Trenton CANEX (been a long time since I stepped foot inside a CANEX...brings back memories)  anyhow, the yellow ribbons were sold out....That's a good thing, but I picked up a couple of licence plate holders, ballhats, towels and t-shirts.  Cars are fitted with the holders, wearing the ballcap proudly and displaying a big Canadian flag on the front lawn on a tall pole proudly in Oshawa.

All the best to our troops and thanks everyone for your advice on picking this stuff up.


----------



## Booked_Spice (13 Aug 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Has any thought been given to a special, distinctive lapel pin for family members to wear only when they have somone special currently deployed?



I was told by some people that when hubby goes on tour, be careful not to let people know that he is gone. There are some strange people out there who may take advantage of this fact. So I could see this type of pin causing problems maybe. Just a thought.

However they do have a yellow ribbon pin. It is also sold at the Canex.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Aug 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> I was told by some people that when hubby goes on tour, be careful not to let people know that he is gone. There are some strange people out there who may take advantage of this fact. So I could see this type of pin causing problems maybe. Just a thought.
> 
> However they do have a yellow ribbon pin. It is also sold at the Canex.



Good point!! Although we are relatively safe in "We Love everyone Canada"  there is no need to advertise that your loved one is overseas.  A general I support the troops magnetic ribbon attached to your car is sufficient.


----------



## Privates Mom (15 Aug 2006)

My son was just deployed to Kandahar on Wed Aug 9th.  He has a sticker just like the one you show on his truck.  He got it in Petawawa.  
Also I don't see many letters from moms or dads with kids that have been sent over.  Where are they all????


----------



## kincanucks (15 Aug 2006)

Privates Mom said:
			
		

> My son was just deployed to Kandahar on Wed Aug 9th.  He has a sticker just like the one you show on his truck.  He got it in Petawawa.
> Also I don't see many letters from moms or dads with kids that have been sent over.  Where are they all????



What is with all the cryptic posts tonight?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (19 Aug 2006)

Domestic niner's new paint


----------



## MsScarlett32 (22 Aug 2006)

For those of you who are still looking and prefer to shop online, go to the CFPSA website.  

https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=138663&location=&dept=6 
  

You can order all kinds of support our troops stuff, ball caps, hats, magnets, window decals, bracelets and lapel pins.  Most expensive thing are the T shirts at $12.99 plus tax and shipping.  

Great Option for anyone who has found their local Canex/MFRC is sold out.


----------



## hayterowensound (22 Aug 2006)

Good evening

 I live on the main street in Owen sound,traffic stops out front of my house all day. Since before X-mas I have had a big sign in each of the windows facing the main street. Both say " Support Canadian Troops " I can see the people in their cars reading them. I have people honking and even people saluting.


----------



## canuckt (27 Aug 2006)

Many thanks to the person who posted the link to the Canex online order site.   
I have just finished ordering some window decals, lapel pins and a bracelet.  Will have to wait about a month for them to arrive, but it is faster than any other method I have found.
My son is two weeks into BMQ and really enjoying himself.  After spending some time as an Air Cadet (doing summers at CFB Trenton)way back in high school it is not a total suprise for him!   
A New Proud Army Mom


----------



## TMM (27 Aug 2006)

Does anyone know if you can buy them at the C.N.E. this year? I was thinking that with the big CF display there it would make sense.


----------



## MsScarlett32 (28 Aug 2006)

http://www.theex.com/whatson.php?menu=01:03

From the CNE website:
It doesn't say whether you can buy them or not but you can sign yellow ribbon banners that will be sent over to the troops.

"Canadian Forces Come to Town 
Fresh from operations around the world, the Canadian Forces are bringing the "Support Our Troops" campaign and a challenge to Canadians. Goal: To get 100,000 signatures on their "Yellow Ribbon" banners , that will be sent to the troops overseas. The military display is more than a football field of free and interactive fun! There's something for everyone; with boats to tanks to aircraft. The display features performances by the Navy Demonstration Team, the Army Gun Race Team and nightly concerts by the composite military band to honour those presently overseas. Come meet the men and women that make Canada proud, here at home and abroad. "

I wish I was there to sign it!


----------



## Navy_Pete (2 Sep 2006)

You can order all the gear (ribbons, hats, etc) here:

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/

If that link doesn't work, try the canex site itself (www.canex.ca) and you can find it through there.


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> You can order all the gear (ribbons, hats, etc) here:
> 
> http://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/
> 
> If that link doesn't work, try the canex site itself (www.canex.ca) and you can find it through there.



Welcome to army.ca!  It is often suggested to newcomers to READ lots before posting, and in your case, definitely as that link was just posted a few replies before yours.


----------



## Navy_Pete (3 Sep 2006)

I did look back two pages, but didn't see it.  Maybe if I had just gone back 1 more.....

Although there still seemed to be folks not knowing where to pick them up.  I actually just found this page googling the cadpat ribbons to find a picture of them for something... so thought I would put the link there just in case someone didn't know where to get them.  My bad though.


----------



## TMM (5 Sep 2006)

I went to the link posted above but got a message saying the site is only for authorised users. Anyone want to be a darling and order a couple for me? I have a perfect ebay record


----------



## navymich (5 Sep 2006)

TMM, what all are you looking to get?  I can pick them up here at the CANEX and get them out to you.  PM me if you want. 

Did you try the link from reply #158?  I just tried it and no problems with it.  But my offer still stands above if you still can't get through.


----------



## Arty God (5 Sep 2006)

You can get support our troops from any Canadian Forces Family resourse center, eather in camo or yello


----------



## *star (5 Sep 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> I went to the link posted above but got a message saying the site is only for *authorised users.* Anyone want to be a darling and order a couple for me? I have a perfect ebay record



There are two “Shopping” sections to the CANEX website – there is the “Support Our Troops” section and the “What You Need” (WYN) section. 

You DO NOT have to be an authorized patron shop in the “Support Our Troops” section. See http://www.canex.ca/en/canex/ and click on the logo "Support our Troops Get Your Merchandise Right Here". It will bring you to a list of available merchandise that is for sale to the general public. 

You DO have to be an authorized patron to shop in the “What You Need” (WYN) section. See http://www.cfpsa.com/wyn/. “What you Need” WYN provides online shopping  for deployed troops. Merchandise can be deliveried to you in theatre, or as gifts to your family back home. WYN also happens to stock Support Our Troops merchandise in case anyone wants to order it along with their other merchandise.


----------



## MPIKE (5 Sep 2006)

Anyone have a source for these??


----------



## PoPo (5 Sep 2006)

Our Local Grocery Store carry these signs for about $5 each here in Petawawa their info is as fol:
Moncion Petawawa - 613-687-5000


----------



## TMM (7 Sep 2006)

Thanks - I managed to get the order in!


----------



## gaspasser (7 Sep 2006)

Booked_Spice said:
			
		

> I was told by some people that when hubby goes on tour, be careful not to let people know that he is gone. There are some strange people out there who may take advantage of this fact. So I could see this type of pin causing problems maybe. Just a thought.
> 
> However they do have a yellow ribbon pin. It is also sold at the Canex.



It would all depend on what Base or Wing you are at.  I've heard some aweful things coming out of Halifax where it is a mixed "culture", Hfx is no longer just a Navy town.  So I can see the point there.  Around here in Trenton, people are proud to show their support with flags, pins, stickers and yard signs. 
Last night with the repatriation, people were lined up on the route to the highway to pay their last respects,  :'(  (sorry, clearing throat) 
So far; the Canex here is on and off with stuff; Kingston has lots (as of three weeks ago); and Shearwater has lots of yellow (sorry I took the last camo one two weeks ago)


----------



## armyvern (7 Sep 2006)

Besides Canex, these items are also available at MFRCs across Canada.

The magnetic ribbons for vehicles and yellow ribbon lapel pins can also be purchased at most Irving Big Stop Gas stations here on the East Coast.

Vern


----------



## sunshine (8 Sep 2006)

Hello - I'm not sure if the is the most appropriate place to put this, or if it is "new" news at all, but Ottawa just really joined the Red Friday campaign today.  Various media icons have been trying to promote this morning the idea of a rally on Parliament Hill, probably on Friday September 22 - they are not sure of a date yet because they want to make sure that there are enough people before they proceed.  They are trying to get 40 000 + people on this Hill, all wearing red so that they can take an aerial photo of the "sea of red" to send to our troops.  I think this is a really good idea, and I know that if it goes forward, I will be there.  Please pass the word to anyone living in or near the area so that we can make this idea really happen.  I do appologize if this is not the right forum to post this information.

Thank you


----------



## missing1 (8 Sep 2006)

There is a place in Peterborough that sells the T shirts and black or red hats.
It's called the Imprinted Apparel Shop, contact them at 705 749 1136 and 
no I don't work there.

Dave


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (8 Sep 2006)

sunshine said:
			
		

> Hello - I'm not sure if the is the most appropriate place to put this, or if it is "new" news at all, but Ottawa just really joined the Red Friday campaign today.  Various media icons have been trying to promote this morning the idea of a rally on Parliament Hill, probably on Friday September 22 - they are not sure of a date yet because they want to make sure that there are enough people before they proceed.  They are trying to get 40 000 + people on this Hill, all wearing red so that they can take an aerial photo of the "sea of red" to send to our troops.  I think this is a really good idea, and I know that if it goes forward, I will be there.  Please pass the word to anyone living in or near the area so that we can make this idea really happen.  I do appologize if this is not the right forum to post this information.
> 
> Thank you



Thanks for the info, I am going to show up for that and I'll be sure to pass it on. The A Channel morning show (local Ottawa show) was really encouraging people to wear anything with red on it this morning. I saw quite a bit of red on the way to work this morning and was glad to see the word is spreading. Some people at work had no idea about "red fridays" until I told them.


----------



## TMM (25 Sep 2006)

Well, I put the CADPAT magnet on my car. Went down to our underground parking this morning and some fecktard had swiped it. :rage: I'm posting a nasty note on the bulletin board tonight!


----------



## gk404 (25 Sep 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> Well, I put the CADPAT magnet on my car. Went down to our underground parking this morning and some fecktard had swiped it. :rage: I'm posting a nasty note on the bulletin board tonight!



I've had a couple stolen... just look at it as an opportunity to make another donation.  :warstory:


----------



## TMM (25 Sep 2006)

I'd rather have a squaddie jump out the trunk and throat punch the next person who tries to swipe it.


----------



## katester81 (7 Oct 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF PURCHASED FROM "CANEX" GOTO THE CANADIAN MILITARY OR NOT.. I WANT TO PURCHASE MINE KNOWING THE PROCEEDS GOTO A GOOD ORGANIZATION.


----------



## katester81 (7 Oct 2006)

does anyone konw if "CANEX" merchandise profits goto the military or any other good casues?


----------



## COBRA-6 (7 Oct 2006)

it all goes back into support programs for military members and their families


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2006)

Ewwwwww!  Turn off the "Caps Lock".

Yes Canex does pump some of its profits back into the military by placing them in their Non-Public Funds account.   It has nothing to do with the Defence Budget and the purchase of military equipment. Those accounts go towards other activites for the soldiers in the maintainence of their Gyms, Sports facilities and equipment, recreation activites, etc.  CANEX is the Canadian Forces Exchange, and is a 'business' so it must make a profit in order to survive.  Originally it was to provide the members of the military with good products at a reasonable cost/rate.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Oct 2006)

I believe it goes to MFRC. Correct me if am wrong.


----------



## COBRA-6 (7 Oct 2006)

I am sure. Any "profit" realized by CANEX is re-invested in CFPSA programs.


----------



## katester81 (7 Oct 2006)

all been a great help thank you... we recently lost someone very close to us, and i would like to give something back... it wasnt until this happened that i am closely watching the news and researching whats going on....


----------



## COBRA-6 (7 Oct 2006)

if you want to give something back may I suggest one of the funds set up to assist wounded soldiers

here is one of them: http://thercr.ca/hospital_packs.htm


----------



## Devlin (7 Oct 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> if you want to give something back may I suggest one of the funds set up to assist wounded soldiers
> 
> here is one of them: http://thercr.ca/hospital_packs.htm



Now this beats putting a ribbon magnet on your vehicle (thought there is nothing wrong with that at all)...this is something that will have a real impact for the guys and girls who end up needing something like this.

Are the other regiments doing something similiar?


Edit: Just re-read the page on the link it appears the PPCLI are the initiators of this idea.


----------



## 2Lt. Bishop (28 Nov 2006)

if no one else is planning on getting that sticker idea of yours moving, ill do it. i have a friend who can get them silk-screened onto hoodies and t-shirts etc. if you're interested.

let me know if that idea appeals to you and ill print out the image and get it moving.


----------



## cplwife (5 Dec 2006)

Some of you may remember my mentioning having a new military support magnet made. Well, I finally got them. I will send them COD anywhere in Canada unless other arrangements are made.  They are $6 each. I have a paypal account to make payment easier and will accept email bank transfers as well. 

They are a solid magnet, no punch outs, and are a full 8"x4".  They are made with outdoor quality materials.

Just so that everyone knows the situation and so that no one thinks I'm profiting off these. Yes, the website says they cost less but that is US dollars and doesn't include shipping or duties/taxes. 

If any of you are interested, let me know. Here's the picture...


----------



## GAP (5 Dec 2006)

How can we order one?


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Dec 2006)

Christmas is coming, and I wish to buy some.  AWESOME magnet!


----------



## cplwife (5 Dec 2006)

I'm running out right away to find out how much it costs to send up to 5 out at a time.  I will come back online as soon as I get back to let people know.

My paypal email is robyn@agbarchitects.com, email bank transfers can be sent there as well.  I will send them out the same day.


----------



## 42A (5 Dec 2006)

Very nice indeed, will you have the window decals also?


----------



## Pte_Martin (5 Dec 2006)

Are any profits going to the CF?


----------



## cplwife (5 Dec 2006)

I'm not making any profit on the magnets.  But, another thing I'm working on is having commemerative magnets made for all of the families of the fallen with names and pictures of their loved ones on them.

They are working on window decals for me as well I just don't have them yet.

They can be ordered from the website as well but it will cost you more than it will from me after shipping/taxes/fees/currency conversion.  I will send them out same day.


----------



## cplwife (5 Dec 2006)

I checked into shipping costs.  If it is just one magnet, the cost is around $2 for regular mail.  For 5, it is $3 regular mail and approx $10 for xpresspost.

I will either ship them COD or the shipping can be pre-paid and I will send them out.


----------



## sigtech (5 Dec 2006)

What is the URL for the website


----------



## geo (5 Dec 2006)

Excellent
I'm in! - email on the way once I'm away from the DIN


----------



## Pte_Martin (5 Dec 2006)

http://www.militarymagnets.com/CANADA.html

i found this site, i don't know if it's the right one but it does have the magnet on it


----------



## cplwife (5 Dec 2006)

Yes, that's where I ordered them from.  Keep in mind that the prices shown do not include the currency conversion, shipping, taxes or brokerage fees.


----------



## cplwife (7 Dec 2006)

Thought you all might be interested to know that my husband was told today that I am not allowed to "sell" (since i'm only getting my money back and not making profit) the magnets on base anymore  :rage:.  I'm not entirely sure why exactly but...  I am checking into whether that means I'm not allowed to sell them at all or if it's just restricted to off base.  It all seems really childish to me, I figure that someone has a problem and everything rolls downhill!


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

cplwife said:
			
		

> Thought you all might be interested to know that my husband was told today that I am not allowed to "sell" (since i'm only getting my money back and not making profit) the magnets on base anymore  :rage:.  I'm not entirely sure why exactly but...  I am checking into whether that means I'm not allowed to sell them at all or if it's just restricted to off base.  It all seems really childish to me, I figure that someone has a problem and everything rolls downhill!



You're free to sell whatever you want off-base, provided you have any proper permits etc required where you are at.

All Bases, that I am aware of, have a "No solicitation" policy on-Base; unless it's for something approved by/sanctionned by the CoC. And no offense intended, but I just don't envision an official sanctionning of your magnet anytime soon, due to it's wording and the implications the wording implies.


----------



## Boogilywoo (7 Dec 2006)

Is it possible to just order one or two, or is there a minimum order?


----------



## schart28 (7 Dec 2006)

check out the web site, all the information is there....


----------



## cplwife (7 Dec 2006)

So I found out that it is only on base that I am not allowed to sell them so everything is ok again.  Someone complained for some reason and this is the result.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Dec 2006)

You were probably in direct competition, with the MFRC, who run the "Support the Troops" paraphernalia program through themselves and CANEX, IIRC.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

And the wording on it, certainly was not going to get approval or sanctioning on Base, whether the other ribbons existed or not.


----------



## cplwife (7 Dec 2006)

Well I will say that many of the high ranks have these magnets on their personal vehicles and love what it says.  Protesters are allowed to say whatever they want right??  Well this is one way of stating how many CF members feel about it.


----------



## catinthehat (7 Dec 2006)

Some CF members may feel that way, but is it really in their interest to say it?  While I understand the feeling behind it, does it really encourage someone who has questions about the mission, or is uneasy about the mission, to support us?  What exactly does "feel free to stand in front of [the troops]" mean?  I can envision some people taking very negative connotations from that.  Sometimes you can attract more flies with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2006)

Absolutely catinthehat, and have no doubt it's negative connotation is deliberatly worded in that manner. No Base Comd in their right mind would ever authorize the sale of these on their Base (federal property), and I don't blame them. And frankly, I don't know any supervisors of any rank within the CF who would do so either.

Imagine the Headlines now....

"CF endorses placing non-supporters in the direct line of fire" or some other such nonsense. 

Is the saying funny? A little. Does it reflect the values of the CF, and our professionalism? Not so much.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Dec 2006)

Ummmm...I like the layout of the magnet and would consider getting some, but I'm not comfortable with the "stand in front of them" thing.  I can be very disappointed in some asshat quacking on about this and that, but that's one of the rights that we fight to protect, not to have the implication of taking shots at those who don't explicitly support the troops.

G2G


----------



## schart28 (7 Dec 2006)

there are other models, check out the web site.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Dec 2006)

Let's not lose sight of the fact that Cplwife was simply trying to do something patriotic and supportive of us, with no personal gain for herself. I personally think the wording on the magnet has less to do with base sales and more to do with CANEX and MFRC, ergo their profit margin. Everyone knows without support of the base and NPF,  CANEX would never survive as a viable business entity. Quit shooting the messanger.


----------



## Sub_Guy (8 Dec 2006)

Complaint!

Why is the Army logo first when the Navy is the senior service?


Killer Magnet though


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Let's not lose sight of the fact that Cplwife was simply trying to do something patriotic and supportive of us, with no personal gain for herself. I personally think the wording on the magnet has less to do with base sales and more to do with CANEX and MFRC, ergo their profit margin. Everyone knows without support of the base and NPF,  CANEX would never survive as a viable business entity. Quit shooting the messanger.



Not shooting the messenger, the reason she couldn't sell them on base was pointed out _politely_ to her immediately after she posted that she (her husband had been) had been told she couldn't sell them on base. Just like any other property, civilian company, condo, whatever, if you want to "solicit" permission is required, and it has been granted on Bases before. And I pointed out the reason why I did not think she would receive permission to sell this item.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Dec 2006)

schart28 said:
			
		

> there are other models, check out the web site.



Seen.  I'd go with #2 then!  Thanks Cplwife!

RG, not shooting the messenger, just voicing my concern about the message on the one magnet.

G2G


----------



## cplwife (8 Dec 2006)

I'd really like to clarify something here.  I was NEVER told why they could not be sold on base directly.  Now, that being said, I was lead to believe that it is because someone complained about them being sold on base, someone with enough pull with base command to have something done about the sales.

No one is being told to remove them from their vehicles and I know for a fact that several high ranking people on base proudly display them on their cars!

If people don't like them, don't buy one.  There is no implication that non-supporters will be shot.  It is simply a suggestion that they stand in front of our troops if they don't want to show a little support for the work they are trying to do.

All in all though, it makes people think and that's the whole point.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Dec 2006)

cplwife said:
			
		

> If people don't like them, don't buy one.



......and there it is. I don't see the sense in trying to drag this thread down ....and off track, because some people interpret the saying differently than others. Quite simply, what Cplwife said, you don't have to buy this one. There are others. The whole point is that there are options out there to suit just about everyone. Cplwife was just offering one. It's up to you to pick what your comfortable with,....................just pick something, and show your support.


I bought six of them for family and friends, all well recieved and on the back of six vehicle right now. Thanks Cplwife for making these available and spending your time freely on your project to help others show support.


----------



## AKA Sam (11 Dec 2006)

I just got the four that I ordered in the mail today!  They are awesome!  Thanks, cplwife!


----------



## military granny (11 Dec 2006)

Cplwife

Thanks for the conversation we had about my 6 yesterday. The "boy" will bring them home while on Xmas leave. I will now proudly display three different styles of support magnets on my truck. and the rest go into stockings for family members.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2006)

The bad news: Someone stole the "Support the troops" magnet off my car.
The good news: I found out who it was.
More Bad news: It was my wife.

Apparently someone lifted the one from our van, so she took matters into her own hands and took mine. 

Time to make another trip out to the War Museum.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2006)

That would have been a "Pass it Forward" had you been so kind as to give her yours first.....Now the merry go round is going backwards.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2006)

I was big enough not to swipe it back, that's about as good as it gets for me.


----------



## gaspasser (12 Dec 2006)

Canex here in Trenton just started selling the CADPAT window sticker one.  I'm going ot get one on payday to go with the yellow one my wife has on her side. It goes on the inside of a window so it can't be stolen.  It takes a heartless lowlife to steal any type of remembrance / support ribbon off of a vehicle.


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

I'm sorry because this is a little off topic. I had just placed my order for all my support our troops swag but at the end it asked if I was an Authorized Cannex Patron for WYN. Now...there is NO Cannex anywhere near the lower mainland in BC, with the exception of Esquimalt and Commox...when will Cannex actually open up their on-line sales to members who cant just drive down the street to a Cannex? or have they already done that?!


----------



## Krieger (16 Dec 2006)

I'm from Abbotsturd and I ordered thre of the CADPAT support our troops magnets and a bracelet for my son from Cannex, and they took as long as ottawa took to do my security checks  ...however...they did eventually arrive.  I wasn't in any way affiliated with the CF at the time I ordered them so I'm not sure why you're having a problem.   Maybe give them a call.


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

Just got back from the Canex in Trenton, they have the NEWEST magno-ribbon.  AR CADPAT with "I support Red Fridays" as the center.
Go out and get one to support the troops.  It's wicked cool.  {yes, a 43 year old just said that..!} 
Oh, and my friend in Petawawa is making and selling red scarves with a yellow ribbon on it.  All proceeds go to the Sapper Warrior Fund for quality of life items for hospitalized soldiers. Not sure how you can order, but I might be able to pass names on.
Now my van looks like a traveling magno-ribbon show.


----------



## DirtyDog (19 Dec 2006)

Can you get the CADPAT magno ridbbons without then being bi-lingual?

I bought 3 at the CANEX in St. Jean before I left for stocking stuffers but I'd honestly prefer if English only was available (simply from an asthetic point of view).

Does that go from the rest of the Canex swag?  Cna I get a T-shirt that says Army on it without saying Armee?


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

I think everything outside of Quebec has the english and bilingual writings on them.
At my Canex here in Trenton, it's bilingual or straight French or English.
Both the CADPAT ribbons are bilingual.


----------



## Thorvald (22 Dec 2006)

The Canex in Borden had a few of the new Arid Cadpat ribbons left, very nice!

Makes for handy stuffing stockers.


----------



## HitorMRS. (22 Dec 2006)

Canex here in Petawawa has them too, selling out fast as usual.


----------



## gaspasser (23 Dec 2006)

Don't forget, all you folks up in Pet, my friend is making about the Red Scarves and the proceeds go to the Sapper MActeague Wounded Warrior fund.  PM me if you want to order one and I'll pass on your info to her (in case you don't know who I'm talking about)


----------



## captainj (23 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver thanks for the wounded warrior plug. If any of you folks are interested in truly supporting the troops then check out this most worthy cause see the threads in Current Affairs and News under The Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior fund. In the event you just want a quick backgrounder see below. 

If you are interested in really putting your money where your mouth is check it out. This is a very focused program that will deliver assistance to those that need it most with little or no administration costs. This fund is growing and getting support coast to coast from Canadians from all walks of life. Google "The Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund" and check out some media hits etc.

Or check out the web site www.woundedwarriors.ca pretty basic right now but by Jan 1 it will mirror the Red Fridays site as the founder is my pro bono IT guy.

In the very near future we will be selling a magnet of our own very differant from the ribbons etc stay tuned


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hello all

By way of introduction my name is Captain Wayne Johnston the founder of the fund. I should give you a backgrounder on how all this came about. I have known Sean McTeague (Mikes Dad) for some x30 years (we were Snr NCO's way back when in the Infantry) and when it came time for Mike to join the Army Reserves Sean contacted me. I recruited Mike and enrolled him (talk about full service now that I am his assisting officer). When Mike was wounded (Sept 18th bicycle suicide bombing) Sean asked that I be the assisting officer to accompany the Family to Germany. Upon return to Canada I have been still assisting Mike and the Family.  Words cannot explain how humbling, emotional, and yet so rewarding being a assisting officer to one of the wounded has been. Suffice to say it has been the most important work I have done in my 33 years service. 

Mike is a miracle in that at one point he wasn't expected to live (when the family goes to Germany it isn't the best news) and then he was expected to lose his legs. Thank God this didn't happen and Mike is struggling and fighting hard to regain his mobility at St Johns Rehab in Toronto it will take a long time but he will get there. 

In general the soldiers stay in Germany no more than 2 weeks. They are then moved on to a hospital in Canada, where location is dependant on the wounds and the hospitals ability to deal with them and the location of their family. Depending on the wounds hospital stays can be a week or two or months.

The fund was started because we noticed in Germany that the troops had very little in the way of their own. More to the point they had little to pass the time in the way of electronics and entertainment. In addition the support staff was spending out of their own pockets top get the little things in life. Thus this fund was born (over a few beer I might add) the mission is as follows;

The Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund supports all Canadian Forces members wounded on operations, at the outset of their healing process. The fund aims to improve the general morale and welfare of the soldiers and their families by working through first-line caregivers, medical staff, chaplains and assisting officers.

The fund is designed to deliver quality of life, financial and benevolent assistance through three different programs

Direct Support and Donation Program:

When an injured soldier leaves an operational theatre, they do so quickly without warning. Sometimes they have with them just the clothes on their back and it is here where they are at their most vulnerable. This program sets out to alleviate this inconvenient deficiency by contributing "quality of life" items to the soldier. "Wounded Warrior Packs" will contain a variety of items as follows;

x1 CADPAT Wheelers Personnel Kit Bag Retail $99.00
x1 Portable DVD/MP3/CD player retail $250.00-$300.00
x1 Hudson's Bay blanket
x1 Team Canada Jersey
x1 ARMY Baseball cap
x1 ARMY Water bottle 
A selection of DVD's and CD's
A selection of books
x1 large Canadian Flag
A selection of sweets
x1 Shave Kit 

As you can see this is a large undertaking that will require large dollars, our wounded deserve nothing less as I am sure you will agree. In addition CF CCU (Critical Care Units) that care for our wounded coast to coast in numerous hospitals will be provided with an entertainment library of video games,CD's and DVD's with a loaner laptop (with all the toys). There are approx x15 of these unit incl Germany the value of each library is approx $10K. As you can see this is no small undertaking. As part of this program a small Padre's Contingency Fund has been established in Landstuhle Germany to aid in the morale of the soldiers. This fund has been established as of Nov 1st 06.

There has been some debate on is this the Govt's responsibility That being said I like many of my fellow CF members do not believe this is a issue that the tax payer should burden. DND is like any other Govt Dept by that I mean should the taxpayer pay for a Canadian Coast guardsman who is injured or for that matter any other Govt Dept. This is a very slippery slope to travel. The Regimental system provides to a degree with Regimental kit T shirts and the like. It is the mission of this fund to kick this up several notches.  While I understand the Regimental system has a version of a wounded pack this is clearly not the same. As a product of that very system I understand the pitfalls. I was speaking to a wounded chap today who got such a pack and nothing fit. In the end he gave it all to the hospital staff. Insofar as CFPSA goes I think we all know the answer to that one. 

Family Assistance Program:

Hospital stays, while stressful for the patient, can be equally stressful for the soldiers family, both mentally and financially. This program will reduce this impact by augmenting existing CF support programs. As some soldiers will be in hospital longer than others, the fund is intended to function over the long term, catering to the specific needs of each case. It is here where we will address the issue of TV rentals and such . The issue of TV rentals while very important isn't the only issue in this matter.

Fisher House Endowment:

The Fisher House is a unique program similar to the renowned Ronald MacDonald House charity. Fisher House supports the families of those receiving critical medical care by providing free accommodation, near the hospital in Landstuhle Germany. While the Fisher houses were started to provide assistance to the families of wounded US service people they have opened their arms to Canadians. Fisher Houses rely on donations. Therefore it is the goal of the fund to provide a one-time donation of $20K Cdn to the Fisher House in Germany. This donation will be dependant on the requirement of the other two programs.

In the event you wish to discuss this matter or indeed have wish to assist in any way call me at work Ph# 416 633 6200 x5505 Cell 416 275 7448 or via email johnston.gw@forces.gc.ca

I would be remiss if I didn't mention that cheques can be made payable to the "Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund" and sent to the following;

The Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund
PO Box# 141
Stn, Brooklin
Whitby, Ontario L1M 1B5

We are in the process of incorporation as we speak, once completed we will gain tax charity status. In addition a web site is up and running www.woundedwarriors.ca pretty basic right now more to follow. If any of you folks out there want to help in any way be sure to email me. 

Wayne Johnston 
Captain *


----------



## TMM (31 Dec 2006)

When I first got my car magnet, I was one of a few. The past month I have seen a lot more cars with them, and that is in a city not known for very military support on its sleeves(Toronto)

Just thought I'd mention that there is a lot of silent support out there.


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

Just came back from Pet on friday.  My friend gave us some Scarves to show and sell.  They are very nice and hand made.  Red arctic fleece with a yellow ribbon on one end, my 9er says it is very snuggly and compfy.  We can and will take orders, PM me with details.  Remeber all proceeds go to the Wounded Warrior Fund, so far, my friend has made about $500.
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.


----------



## navymich (31 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Just came back from Pet on friday.  My friend gave us some Scarves to show and sell.  They are very nice and hand made.  Red arctic fleece with a yellow ribbon on one end, my 9er says it is very snuggly and compfy.  We can and will take orders, PM me with details.  Remeber all proceeds go to the Wounded Warrior Fund, so far, my friend has made about $500.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.



Do you have pictures and prices?


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

Ok, let's try this again.
Hi Folks, here are some photos of the red scarves my friend in Petawawa makes by hand.
Enjoy and order if you want some, she is soon going to start using paypal becuase of so many orders.  If local to me, I deliver.


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

...and another.
Hey... I'm getting kind of used to this stuff.  Old dogs and new tricks..


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Dec 2006)

This may sound like a stupid question, but what about making yellow scarves?  When worn properly, they would even look like those ribbons. ???


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

Hmmm...thinking....thinking...
Not a Bad idea,HS, but not everyone can wear that much yellow and get away with it.  Maybe your 9er can sew up a bunch and see how it goes.  Or you, matter not.  It's all for a good cause.


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Dec 2006)

What I was thinking was this:
Red shirt
Yellow scarf
Now, please don't get me to do up the scarves, if I did, they would end up the clothing equivalent of Charlie Brown's Christmas Tree


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

HEE HEE, What is it with you and red???
You'd look like a walking yellow ribbon.
And, what's the matter with Charlie Brown's Xmas tree???
 8)


----------



## TMM (31 Dec 2006)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> This may sound like a stupid question, but what about making yellow scarves?  When worn properly, they would even look like those ribbons. ???



Mein gut Herr, someone beat you to it. There is a group of military wives in the US who identify themselves by wearing their hand-knitted yellow scarves. For the life of me I can't remember the site but there is a pic somewhere on the web.

I like the red ones much better though since more people can get away with red. My favourit ones are where when you look closely you actually see miniature ribbons in relief, like bas-relief.


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

Bas-relief ribbons sounds cool.  But aren't they identifying themselves to others too when the wear the yellow scarf?  
Call me weird, but the bad guys would have only to look for certain "things" and have you pegged as "Military".


----------



## armyvern (1 Jan 2007)

This reminds me that all our "Support Our Troops" car magnets were kindly 'borrowed' from the ***-end of our van during the Holidays in Toronto. 

Mind you, the geographical location doesn't seem to be a factor in the 'borrowing' of such as I have had them removed in Charlottetown, PEI, Springhill & Amherst NS, and in Oromocto & Freddy NB. 

It would seem that they are becoming very popular items and it was nice to see the amount of them adorning vehicles that I did while in the big city of TO.

They are making a fortune off me, as I port both the cadpat and yellow versions simultaneously (which also disappear simultaneously), but no biggie; I can walk into the office next door to me when I get back to work on the 9th and buy some more.

Anybody else out there seen the red fleece "Support Our Troops" jackets yet? My dad got one for Christmas from my brother who is currently in Trenton. Didn't see them at the Canex here in Gagetown, so I suspect they come out of the MFRC. I need to get my hands on one of them to wear to work on Fridays. Man, must call the brother.


----------



## HitorMRS. (1 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Anybody else out there seen the red fleece "Support Our Troops" jackets yet? My dad got one for Christmas from my brother who is currently in Trenton. Didn't see them at the Canex here in Gagetown, so I suspect they come out of the MFRC. I need to get my hands on one of them to wear to work on Fridays. Man, must call the brother.



I've seen them here in Pet at the Canex, they were a very hot item before Christmas!  I saw them one day, went back the next and all they had left were men's XXL.  Tell me how that is suppose to fit my very petite Mother!  She ended up getting an IOU for it, hopefully they'll get more in soon.


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Jan 2007)

They are all over the place here in NS and as well in QC...at the Canex...very nice I might ad

HL


----------



## navymich (1 Jan 2007)

Are these the ones?







They are showing them on the  canex site for $39.99 in both black and red.  They do look really nice.


----------



## HitorMRS. (1 Jan 2007)

That would be them Mich, they're super soft and cuddly!


----------



## navymich (1 Jan 2007)

I have to go into the Canex here tomorrow, so I will be sure to look for them.  Not sure how much room I have left to pack anything more, but I'll squeeze it in if I can find one.


----------



## HitorMRS. (1 Jan 2007)

Thanks Mich!  I'd appreciate it, if you don't have the room, or don't get there, don't worry about it!


----------



## niner domestic (1 Jan 2007)

Mrs, I'll get hubs to have a look when he goes back to work tomorrow.  What size? Ladies Med?


----------



## navymich (2 Jan 2007)

Esquimalt Canex has the fleece jackets in both red and black, and lots of them in stock too.  The ladies ones that they have are 1/4 zip and the men's are full zip.  (just don't go running in to get them until the end of the week so that I can get back in tomorrow and pick a couple up. )


----------



## captainj (3 Jan 2007)

A number of threads ago I read a email re someones surprise of the amount of magnets here in Toronto. I would suggest the reason is that during the CNE CFPSA climbed on board with the LFCA/JTFC OP CONNECTION cell. CFPSA grossed $76K in sales mostly magnets not incl internet sales and increased awareness. That being said the magnet is a hot item here in the city and being pulled from cars (theft in Toronto shocking I tell you shocking). We at the Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund are looking at cracking out Wounded Warrior Maple Leafs see web site for logo *www.woundedwarriors.ca*

What does everyone think good idea or bad. The good side to it will be that *all* proceeds will go to assisting the wounded in the recovery process. In any event I am interested in feedback re Maple Leaf magnets or any other products that would raise money for the fund.


Captain J


----------



## gaspasser (3 Jan 2007)

I, for one, would be proud to slap a Maple Leaf magnet on my car. 9er would love it too. 
We'd be a moving magnet... ;D


Might help hold the "ol girl" together and knock off some rust...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




captj, I went to the site, where's your link to the Wounded Maple Leaf? Or am I being blind again?
Cheers,


----------



## captainj (4 Jan 2007)

BYT

By Maple Leaf magnet I mean the logo we are using. I am looking a reproducing the logo as a car maganet. So what do you think of the site???????


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jan 2007)

The updated site is crisp and clean, very informative. I didn't peruse all about the place, I can only guess that there's lots of info and stuff.  I'm glad to see that you've collected so much already.  
I have a question but I'll PM it.


----------



## Iamatar (16 Feb 2007)

I'm new to this forum, but have been reading mainly about support our troops products, I was having a really hard time finding magnets as I am not longer in the forces (been out quite a few years) and living in Ottawa, Canex is but a distant memory. I did however find a really cool Canadian Magnet on ebay, I don't have a link, but the maple leaf on it / in it is huge. I really like the look. I have been seeing more of this particular magnet around Ottawa, anyone know where it is coming from?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2007)

Iamatar

If you go back and read through this topic, you will find the links for Canex Online Sales, and you can find all kinds of "Support Our Troops" items there.  You can order from home and I am sure it will be much cheaper and better quality and service than EBay.


----------



## Iamatar (16 Feb 2007)

I did order 1 magnet from Canex on-line, by the time I paid shipping, it worked out pretty even to the one I bought on ebay, and the quality to me looked exactly the same, but the design was different and nicer (the one from ebay). The company I got it from I think was in Ottawa, which would explain the 3 days for shipping. Canex on the other hand (I'm not sure where they ship from) took almost 2 months to get me one magnet. I would like a couple of pins, but I think I will try to find someone who carries them, the shipping costs probably wouldn't be worth it for 2 pins. What do you think?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2007)

Then there is the Legion.


----------



## Iamatar (16 Feb 2007)

Very true, not the biggest fan of their magnet though, I find it very busy. Do you happen to know if the war museum carries pins?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2007)

Good question and an option that I will have to check out myself.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (16 Feb 2007)

Iamatar said:
			
		

> Very true, not the biggest fan of their magnet though, I find it very busy. Do you happen to know if the war museum carries pins?



Yes it does. Pins, magnets, hats, shirts...all the same items that are sold at Canex. You can get the yellow magnets or the CADPAT version.


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Feb 2007)

The Canadian War Museum Boutique can be reached at 819 776-8660

info@warmuseum.ca 

General information: (819) 776-8600 or 1-800-555-5621 

Canadian War Museum
1 Vimy Place
Ottawa, Ontario K1R 1C2


----------



## RangerRay (17 Feb 2007)

:threat: :rage: 

Some &@$%ing punk stole my magnet off the back of my ute, so I ordered about half a dozen from Calgary MFRC.

Wouldn't you know it, but some &@$%er stole it again a few days later!

 :threat: :threat: :threat: :rage: :rage:


----------



## 3rd Herd (17 Feb 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> :threat: :rage:
> 
> Some &@$%ing punk stole my magnet off the back of my ute, so I ordered about half a dozen from Calgary MFRC.
> 
> ...



I live in the NW Calgary, since my 300lbs of two Bouviers heads can come out from inside the canopy on the p/u just above the magnets mine have finally stayed were they belong. I think the dogs are hoping someone will try to borrow them again. Actually so am I come to think of it, may cut down on the dog food bill for awhile ;D


----------



## Iamatar (17 Feb 2007)

I hope this works, I found a picture of the magnet I bought on Ebay, I like this one, has a truely Canadian feel to it. I tried to attach the image.


----------



## gaspasser (18 Feb 2007)

Sweeet! Is that a magnet?  And where can I get one around Trenton?


----------



## Iamatar (18 Feb 2007)

I got mine on ebay from a company called "universalcoins", they have a ebay store as well.


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (26 Feb 2007)

I have seen these things in a varity of colours, cadpat, yellow, etc. But where do I find them? This ribbon magnet that says "support our troops?"

Thanks much.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Feb 2007)

CANEX or an MFRC are the best bet. Giant Tiger has red ones.


----------



## Teflon (26 Feb 2007)

Apparently one could get one of the back of my truck till last week when I got tired of buying the things for everyone that walked by my vehicle and decided that they needed it more then I did  :threat:


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (26 Feb 2007)

Sorry to hear that Teflon.

211 Radop......Cheers.


----------



## pylon (26 Feb 2007)

Canex/CFPSA.  You can order a variety of "Support Our Troops" products here.

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/newscentre/support/index.asp


Cheers,



kc


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (26 Feb 2007)

Pylon,

Cheers.


----------



## Hawk (9 Mar 2007)

I've never seen them in Winnipeg - might make my own!

The yellow ribbon pre-dates Perry Como, folks.

In WWII my Dad was a gunner-Mom wore a yellow ribbon all the time he was overseas:

"Round her neck she wore a yellow ribbon
She wore it in the springtime and in the month of May
And if you asked her why the h*** she wore it
She wore it for her gunner in the RCA."

There are other verses too. I know this is true. After the war Mom kept her yellow ribbon in her hankerchief box, and told me about it when I asked. Dad was always proud of it!


Hawk


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (9 Mar 2007)

On the advice of the girl working at the Canex in Trenton, I hung mine on the rear view mirror. Apparently, some fools keep pinching them off peoples cars. 

Sad really.

On a side note, while I was driving past CFB Trenton today, my daughter and I paid our respects to Cpl. Kevin Megeney, who had just arrived. 

Rest in Peace Kevin.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (11 Mar 2007)

Canex in Esquimalt has those static window cling ones also, in 3 Colours TW Cadpat AR Cadpat and Yellow as well as the vast array of other "kit" they've come out wife, my house is an advertisement, lawn sign, magnets, stickers, ball caps, t-shirts and the like.


----------



## Pea (12 Mar 2007)

Well I had my Cadpat ribbon stolen recently... while parked in front of a PMQ on base. Give me a break...

Now to find time to drive out to the canex to buy another.


----------



## Hawk (12 Mar 2007)

I finally spotted a magnetic sign in Winniipeg - right down the street from where I live! 

AND I left it where it is.

This time of year in Winnipeg its covered with mud.


Hawk


----------



## proudnurse (12 Mar 2007)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> CANEX or an MFRC are the best bet. Giant Tiger has red ones.



The Red ones from Giant Tiger do not last very long. They fade and crack before you know it. 

Rebecca


----------



## Danjanou (12 Mar 2007)

I was in the Sears in the Eaton Centre in Toronto and they are now selling support the troops stuff. They had a big display at the main entrance. They only  had two items for sale, the Red T-shirts with the Yellow Ribbon and the Black Ball Caps. It's a start though. Not sure if other Sears Canada stores have them.

Edit to fix typos


----------



## RangerRay (12 Mar 2007)

Hawk said:
			
		

> "Round her neck she wore a yellow ribbon
> She wore it in the springtime and in the month of May
> And if you asked her why the h*** she wore it
> She wore it for her gunner in the RCA."



Sounds almost like the theme song from this John Wayne classic:

http://imdb.com/title/tt0041866/

Except "RCA" is replaced by "cavalry".


----------



## Danjanou (13 Mar 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Sounds almost like the theme song from this John Wayne classic:
> 
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0041866/
> 
> Except "RCA" is replaced by "cavalry".



The song has been around a long time, and variations for different regiments, corps etc do exist. I even remember singing it in Cadets over 30 years ago.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_ribbon


----------



## Hawk (13 Mar 2007)

The John Wayne classic is a distinct possibility, as the movie is from 1949-after the war. Any unit/corps could be substituted. Its a fun song, from a ---dificult---time.

Further verses- "Behind the door her father kept a shotgun...etc", and "Around the block she pushed a baby carriage ...etc"

Different times.


Hawk


----------



## *star (27 Mar 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I was in the Sears in the Eaton Centre in Toronto and they are now selling support the troops stuff. They had a big display at the main entrance. They only  had two items for sale, the Red T-shirts with the Yellow Ribbon and the Black Ball Caps. It's a start though. Not sure if other Sears Canada stores have them.
> 
> Edit to fix typos



*
"Canadians wanting to support the troops now have another option. CANEX, a division of the Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency (CFPSA), has coordinated with Sears Canada to provide official “Support Our Troops” (SOT) merchandise in Sears Canada retail stores across the country."

Full Story: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2223*


----------



## Danjanou (27 Mar 2007)

well the D9er must have seen the sears display. I now have a new red T-shirt to wear on Fridays.


----------



## Pte Quilty (5 Apr 2007)

That looks like a sweet indea u got there..id diffently but a load of them. Im going to buy the yellow banners today.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Apr 2007)

Pte Quilty said:
			
		

> That looks like a sweet indea u got there..id diffently but a load of them. Im going to buy the yellow banners today.



Last warning on the MSN speak.......


----------



## cplwife (10 Apr 2007)

Hi everybody,

I just got a new shipment of magnets in if anyone still wants them.  It took alot longer to get them this time than expected.

Cplwife


----------



## teddybear (16 Apr 2007)

Cplwife, 
You mentioned in an earlier post that you were working on a commerative magnet featuring the fallen soldiers. Any word on if that will still happen? I'd be very interested in some of those.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Apr 2007)

cplwife said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just got a new shipment of magnets in if anyone still wants them.  It took alot longer to get them this time than expected.
> 
> Cplwife



Well at least you got your's. I ordered from them back in Feb, they charged my ccard on the 3rd of Mar, and I've received nothing. I got them on the phone once. Said they moved to a different city. They stated a new order was on the way. Nada, nothing. Won't answer the phone, return calls & emails to both their addresses go unanswered. I think I've lost my money.

I would not recommend dealing with these guys anymore.


----------



## cplwife (16 Apr 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that you've had problems with them.  I believe that this will be my last order anyways, but thanks for the tips.

As for the commemerative magnets, still working on perfecting the design for them, trying not to be abrasive with the wording on them.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Apr 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Well at least you got your's. I ordered from them back in Feb, they charged my ccard on the 3rd of Mar, and I've received nothing. I got them on the phone once. Said they moved to a different city. They stated a new order was on the way. Nada, nothing. Won't answer the phone, return calls & emails to both their addresses go unanswered. I think I've lost my money.
> 
> I would not recommend dealing with these guys anymore.



Start a complaint with your credit card company, tell them that you haven't received the item eventhough you got charged for it.


----------



## lyned (19 Apr 2007)

Sent you a PM cplwife. I'd really like to get a few of these.


----------



## lyned (30 Apr 2007)

Got the magnets today cplwife. Thanks again. They look great!


----------



## gaspasser (1 May 2007)

Hi all, I saw a very nice mag SOT today and I want one.  I've heard it's the one from Gagetown, seeing as it was one a truck with NB tags.  It's rectangular, red, has "...if you don't stand behind our troops,please feel free to stand in front of them" across the yellow ribbon.  Has anyone in Ontario seen them anywhere?  OR how can I get one from Gagetown?  My van is starting to look like a hippee-support the troops-travelling-colour guard-ribbon covered-magical mystery tour. {sorry, couldn't help myself}    8)


----------



## Iamatar (2 May 2007)

There is a sticker you can purchase from the Sapper Mike Mcteague wounded warrior fund that says exactly that. 100% of profits to the fund!


----------



## 241 (1 Jun 2007)

This letter to the editor was in a local Red Deer newpaper, had the person in question done a little research they would see that the money does go to support the soldiers, unlike what he/she seems to think...  http://www.reddeerexpress.com/express/edition03/opinion-003.html  

»  LETTERS TO THE EDITOR  «
Do more than wear red for our troops 

05/30/07

I would like to write in response to the picture ‘Support From Home’, which was in the April 4 Express.

The caption under the picture said that emergency services across the nation will be wearing single red epaulette on the left shoulder of their uniform every Friday in support of Canadian troops in Afghanistan.

This makes me wonder… what about the emergency personnel who don’t support the war or the presence of Canadian troops in Afghanistan?

Will they be forced to wear a red epaulette as a matter of policy? What if they don’t? Will they face disciplinary action? Be harassed by co workers? Told that they are disloyal and unpatriotic?

And, what does wearing a red epaulette or any kind of ‘Support Our Troops’ garb prove? It is merely a matter of outward decorum- it doesn’t do anything for anybody. It does not help any of our soldiers.

‘Support Our Troops’ pins, magnets, bumper stickers- they are just a way to state personal political opinion.

As an actual show of any kind of loyalty, care, or patriotism, it is purely pretentious, as it is devoid of any kind of action.

It’s the most apathetic type of support possible, equivalent to wearing a pin that says ‘I Help African Orphans’, without once in your life sending a cent to Africa or lifting a finger.

If you wear red on Friday or have a ‘Support Our Troops’ bumper sticker as an outward show of your political beliefs, fine, but don’t think that your bumper sticker is having the slightest effect on a soldier who’s just lost both hands, on a soldier who is mind-numbed from the horror of having seen someone cut in half by machine-gun fire, or on a soldier who is dead because he wasn’t provided with the proper body armour.

A quote by Jodi Williams, Nobel Laureate, states: “Tears without action are wasted sentiment.”

I would hold that a ‘Support Our Troops’ bumper sticker or anything in kind is an absolutely worthless measure of patriotism or support.

If you really care, do something.

Take action.

Find out what you can do, for injured soldiers, for traumatized soldiers, for soldiers with inadequate armour and weapons.

Become an advocate.

Don’t just wear a pin, don’t just send a get well card.

Do something with lasting effects. Become a positive force for change.

Otherwise, please don’t even bother wearing red or putting that bumper sticker on your car because it will only be a lie.

C. Fischer,
Red Deer


----------



## RangerRay (2 Jun 2007)

Where are these epaulettes available from?


----------



## medaid (2 Jun 2007)

I too want one now.


----------



## 241 (2 Jun 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Where are these epaulettes available from?



I hadn't heard of them until this letter, but I would assume the fire dept would just go to a local Tailor and ask for them to be made, maybe take an existing, non red, one in as a template


----------



## emilie92 (16 Jun 2007)

Well ... just yesterday i was driving, then i saw this car with that sticker on the bumper... and i really wanted to know where i could get one.... does n e one know>?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2007)

emilie92 said:
			
		

> Well ... just yesterday i was driving, then i saw this car with that sticker on the bumper... and i really wanted to know where i could get one.... does n e one know>?




*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Then perhaps if you go back and read this topic you will find all the links and information you actually require to find those bumper stickers.


 :


----------



## 241 (16 Jun 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then perhaps if you go back and read this topic you will find all the links and information you actually require to find those bumper stickers.
> 
> 
> :



Yeah what he said, beat me to it haha  ;D


----------



## Snaketnk (19 Oct 2007)

Sorry if this is a bit too much thread necromancy for you guys, but I've been unable to find the ribbons/pins at any kind of civilian outlet. I know you can get them in person/on-line from the MFRC or the Canex, but I don't live close to either of them, and I'm still a civilian.  I have some civilian friends who'd like to procure some through a convenient means. I really think these should be distributed in plain view in civilian shops, right where the troop-supporting public can see them.

So does anyone know of any Civilian dealers in the Montréal Region?


----------



## medaid (19 Oct 2007)

I don't get it, what's wrong with getting them on-line through the MFRC? You obviously know that because you wrote it right there. I ordered a whole whack of stuff from them and they arrived pretty quickly!


----------



## Shamrock (19 Oct 2007)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a bit too much thread necromancy for you guys, but I've been unable to find the ribbons/pins at any kind of civilian outlet. I know you can get them in person/on-line from the MFRC or the Canex, but I don't live close to either of them, and I'm still a civilian.  I have some civilian friends who'd like to procure some through a convenient means. I really think these should be distributed in plain view in civilian shops, right where the troop-supporting public can see them.



You do know that anyone can shop at the Canex, right?


----------



## Snaketnk (19 Oct 2007)

actually, I had no idea. I used to shop there as a kid, but I always assumed it was for Military and family of military (being located on the base and all, I don't remember ever seeing civvies in there, except in the restaurant, because we had the best damned burgers in all of Wainwright!)

The reason I asked for a civilian "hands on" outlet is because I figure they'll have some in the Canex at St-Jean, and seeing as I'm going for BMQ in just over a week, I could just pick some up there and bring 'em back on my first weekend of leave; which would be about as long as waiting for shipping minus the cost. I was hoping there would be a place I could go pick a few up on a whim not too far away. Oh well, a little waiting never hurt.

The point remains that I think it should be a lot more visible to Civilians though; have them on sale in Deps and stuff. I've seen support the troops merchandise at truck stops in the maritimes, but never in a civilian business in Québec


----------



## medaid (19 Oct 2007)

Well I think Canadian Tire had em for a bit, but I haven't seen them myself. I think it's a great idea to have more exposure to the public, however, it's the businesses themselves who'd have to want to carry them. SO maybe you can approach some of the businesses in your local area and ask them if they support their troops, and if they'd like to carry some Support Our Troops merchandise and sell it. It just depends on where you're from that's all


----------



## Kyu (19 Oct 2007)

I've bought a set of 2 at Canadian Tire last week. But the price vary from one Canadian Tire to another. The first one I went only add a set with a ribbon missing, and it was 14.99$. I went to another one and the ribbons were 7.99$.

The ribbons are supposed to be arid CADPAT, but it was all blurry; you couldn't see any squares. Is it a printing issue?


----------



## Snaketnk (19 Oct 2007)

What section of Canadian Tire did you see them? I've never happened upon then...


----------



## medaid (19 Oct 2007)

That's too bad that batch didn't turn out good. I have seen really goof AR ones, where the squares look sharp and gave the overall effect of chocolate chip cookie dough ;D mmmm cookie dough. Anyways, I guess it's just where you get them from. I would definitely not suggest that you.leave you ribbons on when or if you go through the car wash. They either go missing or, they have a tendency to lose colour and so forth.


----------



## Kyu (20 Oct 2007)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> What section of Canadian Tire did you see them? I've never happened upon then...



They were with the car stickers in the automotive section, with all those "Pimp my ride" stuff.  ;D


----------



## TCBF (20 Oct 2007)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> ... except in the restaurant, because we had the best damned burgers in all of Wainwright!)



- Closed now.  The girl quit to work at the Tim Hortons that (finally) opened in the Town of Wainwright.  CANEX can't find a replacement for her.


----------



## Snaketnk (21 Oct 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Closed now.  The girl quit to work at the Tim Hortons that (finally) opened in the Town of Wainwright.  CANEX can't find a replacement for her.



You just killed my childhood.


----------



## Hawk (17 Nov 2007)

This last Thursday I was in Brandon for a family funeral. Throughout the course of the day we were in different areas of the city, and everywhere we looked we saw "Support Our Troops" in windows. Huge copies of the car magnets were everywhere - even taped on the window at the funeral home. Our funeral was for my mother-in-law, who's had nothing to do with the Military, it was just there by the door. I know its like that because Brandon's so close to Shilo, but still, it was great to see the support shown. A real "up" side to an otherwise sad day.


Hawk


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2008)

Can't believe some would stoop so low - shared with the usual disclaimer...

*Magnets attract more vandalism*
Rash of residents report continued decal defacing
Ian Elliot, Kingston Whig Standard, 31 Jan 08
Article link

More defaced "Support Our Troops" stickers were reported in Kingston yesterday, including one that was slapped on a police cruiser in broad daylight.

There has been a rash of city residents reporting that the magnetic stickers on their vehicles have either been defaced with markers or replaced with different ones altered to carry anti-war messages.

One of the stickers was attached to a police cruiser that had responded to a call downtown around noon yesterday.

All police vehicles carry the yellow magnets, and Const. Mike Menor said yesterday that while the officer was away from the cruiser responding to a call, someone affixed a similarly defaced magnet with the phrase "War Is Murder" to the car.

"It seems to be someone's idea of a sick joke," he noted.

He said police might step up patrols in the downtown area where most of the incidents are occurring.

It was the sixth time in less than a week that people have reported finding such magnets attached to their cars. On Sunday night, several Royal Military College students, who are members of the Canadian Forces and who live off campus, were infuriated to find someone had replaced the Support The Troops sticker on one of their cars with a similar magnet bearing anti-war graffiti.

Anyone caught altering the magnets on someone's car or putting one where it is not wanted will face a mischief charge, according to police.

There have been numerous reports across Canada of the magnets being stolen off cars, sometimes in large numbers at once, as happened in Gagetown, N.B., in 2005, but there have been no other reports of a campaign to deface the magnets in a way that is happening in Kingston.

_ielliot@thewhig.com_


----------



## 211RadOp (31 Jan 2008)

Rumor Control says that it is two University age women who are doing this. Evidently, they have a bag full of them when they travel.


----------



## garb811 (31 Jan 2008)

Well the good news is, unless they stole 'em, their money went to a good cause.


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Jan 2008)

If identified, instead of a mischief charge, the Magistrate should direct that the individual(s) serve community time by attending a ramp cermemony (although I pray there aren't any more), and then being driven in the convoy's last vehicle all the way from Trenton to the Forensics Centre in Toronto....then made to walk home to Kingston.


----------



## Roy Harding (31 Jan 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> If identified, instead of a mischief charge, the Magistrate should direct that the individual(s) serve community time by attending a ramp cermemony (although I pray there aren't any more), and then being driven in the convoy's last vehicle all the way from Trenton to the Forensics Centre in Toronto....then made to walk home to Kingston.



Perfect.



			
				garb811 said:
			
		

> Well the good news is, unless they stole 'em, their money went to a good cause.



Excellent point.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Feb 2008)

Further to my last (the plan for the offender(s) to attend a ramp ceremony), I just had my magnet stolen this weekend past, and the ass hats gouged my paint right down to the sheet-metal with whatever sharp object they used to peel it off.  :rage:

Not impressed.  I didn't serve my country at home and abroad to allow someone to take away the rights of others (including me...just because I am in the military, doesn't suspend my rights to not have my property damaged.)  

The sad part is, the offender(s) probably think they are justified in stealing and damaging other people's private property.

G2G


----------



## CONFUSED (17 Mar 2008)

HI, i was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere to get the redd support our troops?
i have been looking but all i can seem to find is the yellow ones at the moment.
thanks


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2008)

CONFUSED said:
			
		

> HI, i was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere to get the redd support our troops?
> i have been looking but all i can seem to find is the yellow ones at the moment.
> thanks



I really hate having to do other people's work for them, but after going to the first page of this topic and reading it over again, and being the nice guy that I am, I have found this link for you to do your shopping at:

https://www3.cfpsa.com/wyn/en/shoplist_e.asp?dept=6&location=&uid=654277


----------



## BinRat55 (28 Mar 2008)

Just so everyone knows (and I promise - this is not a plug, trust me I hate shopping here) but Wal-Mart now carries a full line of "Support Our Troops" wares...

I don't know of the legality issues, but as a last resort you could go there...


----------



## RangerRay (29 Mar 2008)

A couple of days ago, some ahole keyed my truck...bad.  Don't know if it had to do with my yellow ribbon magnet or not....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Mar 2008)

Hmmm... my neighbour, ex-mil with a ribbon on his new truck was also keyed. He had no idea why but was pretty upset. I hope that's not why, this guy is an elderly man who suffered a heart attack and stroke last year and overall a decent old guy. Always up for a friendly chat and quick to offer a helping hand.

Regardless of why his truck was keyed it's too bad people can't seem to see the "actual person" behind the property they're damaging.


----------



## Shiraz (29 Mar 2008)

We had something similar happen where I live.  A group of us, about 7 vehicles, had the Legion support the troops magnets on cars and trucks and were all out for a get together.  The magnets were either stolen and/or the vehicles were keyed.


----------



## TCBF (30 Mar 2008)

- I put nothing on my car.  Nothing.  No ribbons, no vets plates, no "Down with Bill C-68".  Nothing.  The only time I would think of putting something on my car, would be if one of you PM'd me and told me where your cars got keyed.  Then I might be tempted to tart up my car, park it and watch, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Kyu (27 May 2008)

This morning I had and unpleasant surprise when I got to my car. Somebody replaced my _Support our Troops_ magnet (or defaced it) with black ribbon with _I don't think by myself / I am fighting for oil_ written on it. It was crudely written with Liquid Paper. 

I've had a ribbon on my car for almost a year now. First on my old Plymouth Neon, now on my Hyundai Accent. I've had no trouble because of it until now.

I got my kit yesterday, so maybe it's someone that saw me hauling my kit from my car to my apartment. If that's the case I'd better suck it up, because I'll receive much more of these kind of remarks from now on.


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

I've never gotten it stolen, the yellow one off my car I mean.  However I was driving down Yonge St in Toronto and these two guys in a flashy Neon with SUBS pumping pulled up beside me and held up a piece of paper that said.  "F*** You You Murderor!"  So me, finding this hilarious, grabbed an old envelope and the sharpie from my glove box and wrote, "Murderer*"  And held it up to them before driving off.  

To You Two Gits Out There!:  If your going to call me names, at least spell them right, I don't have time to read, AND spell check while driving.  Ya jerks!

EDITED: For the sake of political correctness.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 May 2008)

you do know what a "bint" is, don't you?


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

Lol ya I'm British I've been called that many times.  Usually by a disgruntled bar mate after he loses his third game of pool in a row.    

Not to imply that woman are bad at pool!  

Just a _really_ common offensive word in England.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 May 2008)

Bint is used in reference to the famale of the species.


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Bint is used in reference to the famale of the species.



Yes similar to b**** in North America.  Comes from the Arabic word for "girl" I believe.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 May 2008)

So the two guys in the car weren't bints, then, were they?


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> So the two guys in the car weren't bints, then, were they?



Ever been to England?

People who call other guys d**ks, they aren't actually male reproductive organs are they?  

"Wow the late shift, thats gay!"  The situation does not actually have a sexual orientation, does it?   

Both those phrases get thrown around 100x more than "bint", in north america that is.  You're just not used to hearing it maybe.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 May 2008)

Other than spending the first ten years of my life, then four more, and eight trips back, no, I've never been to England.


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Other than spending the first ten years of my life, then four more, and eight trips back, no, I've never been to England.



Then you know _exactly_ what I'm talking about, and this shouldn't be a discussion.   ;D

And look, I changed it to "jerks".  Can we agree that they were _that_ ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 May 2008)

absolutely.  A bint is a female, normally regarded to have less than stellar moral fibre, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> absolutely.  A bint is a female, normally regarded to have less than stellar moral fibre, that's all I'm saying.



Ok agreed, I see what your saying.   ;D

If you don't mind me asking, where about in England were you born?

Wombourne for me, ya I know, what a thrilling place.  :


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 May 2008)

West Ham Hospital, a decent brick toss from Upton Park and the Boleyn Grounds.  I lived on Cleves Road for a while, about 2 blocks East of the Stadium, then Ruskin Ave in East Ham.


----------



## phoenixbear (28 Dec 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Can't believe some would stoop so low - shared with the usual disclaimer...
> 
> *Magnets attract more vandalism*
> Rash of residents report continued decal defacing
> ...



be thankful it'sjust magnets, over here in the UK the anti war brigade etc have taken to destroying war memorials and abusing soldiers/airmen in the street and in hospital


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Dec 2008)

phoenixbear said:
			
		

> be thankful it'sjust magnets, over here in the UK the anti war brigade etc have taken to destroying war memorials and abusing soldiers/airmen in the street and in hospital



My goodness.

Do you have any links, to these news items?

dileas

tess


----------



## phoenixbear (28 Dec 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> My goodness.
> 
> Do you have any links, to these news items?
> 
> ...



hiya,

not off hand, its things that have happened throughout this year though.

will have a look through my hard drive, kept some of them on that, when i find will post the articles up.


----------

